# HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Haupt/Mitgliederversammlung DAFV: 
Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten! 
Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel..​*
Ausnahmsweise wurden die Anträge, die von den LV gestellt wurde, diesmal im Gegensatz zur satzungswidrig versandten Tagesordnung bei der Einladung, fristgerecht versendet.

In einem 5-seitigen Schreiben versucht die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, das Nichtstun des DAFV für die Belange der Angler wortreich als Erfolg darzustellen.

Im ersten Punkt gibt sie den Rücktritt des Vizepräsidenten Dr. Thomas Meinelt bekannt. 

Damit ist aus dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium der letzte aus dem Ex-DAV verschwunden, nachdem ja schon der ehemalige Finanzvize Bauersfeld zurückgetreten war (wurde?)

*Finanzen*

Das ist dann auch gleich der zweite Punkt auf den sie eingeht. 

Wieder wird von 2013 von einer "schwarzen Null" erzählt, obwohl da nach unseren Erkenntnissen auch wieder mit aus Rücklagen gelebt wurde und diese "schwarze Null" wohl nur bilanziell und nicht operativ zu sehen ist.

*Und wenn das mit der "schwarzen Null" für 2013 auch operativ stimmen sollte, dann stellt sich aber ganz dringend  die Frage, was 2014 finanziell alles passiert ist.*

*Präsidentin: Kurzfristige Insolvenz droht*
*Denn es können wohl keinerlei Rücklagen mehr da sein und müssen alle 2014 vollends verfrühstückt worden sein - wie und für was auch immer bei den ständigen Leistungskürzungen.*

Jedenfalls, wenn die Präsidentin darauf hinweist, dass wegen Überweisung der Mitgliedsbeiträge auf ein Sperrkonto eines Mitgliedsverbandes in Höhe von 88.000 Euro (ist ja nur etwas mehr, als die HV 2013 gekostet hat - Peanuts für einen so großen Verband?) zum Jahreswechsel "die Gefahr bestehe, dass fällige Verbindlichkeiten nicht beglichen werden können" - auf deutsch: 
*Insolvenz.*
Das Präsidium müsse daher in regelmäßigen Abständen prüfen, ob gravierende Schritte erforderlich wären.

Da der Verband weder über Grundvermögen verfüge (Ex-DAV-Grundstücke?) und keine relevanten Sicherheiten stellen könne, bestehe keine realistische Möglichkeit über eine Bank zwischen zu finanzieren und so wäre im schlimmsten Falle kurzfristig ein Insolvenantrag "anzudenken".

*Haushalts"planung"*
In der Haushaltsplanung wird ja sowieso alles gnadenlos zusammen gestrichen. Für Europaarbeit (angeblich so wichtig) stehen fürs ganze Jahr gerade mal 2.500 Euro zur Verfügung.

Das ins Verhältnis gesetzt zum Beispiel zu den Kosten der Jahreshauptversammlung 2013 von über 70.000 Euro zeigt doch klar, dass der DAFV im Grunde ein reiner Eigenverwaltungsverband ist.

Dazu sollen nun weitere Leistungen, welche bisher aus den Beiträgen der Mitglieder bezahlt wurden, abgeschafft werden wie z. B. die Rechtsschutzversicherung. 

Was damit durch Leistungskürzung bei gleichbleibenden - oder beim Wunsch des Präsidiums sogar erhöhten - Beiträgen auch nur eine verdeckte Beitragserhöhung darstellt.

Leider nicht eingegangen wird darauf, wo der Verband bei sich selber sparen soll, bei der Eigenverwaltung.

Immerhin haben sie jetzt begriffen (von mir mehrmals angemahnt), dass nicht wie bisher immer wieder vom DAFV geschrieben "laut Satzung ein Drittel der Beiträge" als Liquiditätsreserve gelten soll, sondern dass dies laut Geschäftsordnung ein Viertel der Beiträge ist.

Obwohl der Beitrag für den DOSB im Verschmelzungsvertrag  wie andere Mitgliedschaften des DAFV festgeschrieben ist (und das auch das Präsidium und die Geschäftsstellen laut dem Schreiben wissen, aber was kümmert schon Satzungen, Geschäftsordnungen und Verträge?), hat der DAFV seine Mitgliedschaft im DOSB bereits im September gekündigt und will das nun auf der Mitgliederversammlung abnicken lasssen.

Wenn man die bisherige Förderung durch den DOSB (halbe Stelle etc.) berücksichtigt, bleiben sicher nicht mal zwischen 30- und 50.000 Ersparnis übrig.

Bei einem so renommierten Verband wie dem DOSB auszutreten wegen vergleichsweise wenig Geld, das zeigt also auch deutlich, wie dem Verband das Wasser bis zum Hals steht.

Und auf wie wackligen Füssen das alles mit der Finanz"planung" steht, zeigen ja Mitgliederbeschlüsse in den Landesverbänden. 2 LV mit je um die 50.000 Zahler haben Beschlüsse, dass sie je nach Abstimmungen auf der jetzigen HV beim DAFV kündigen müssen. 


*Anträge - Klatsche für Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen *
Es liegen eine Menge Anträge sowohl vom Präsidium (Beitragserhöhung, Leistungskürzungen etc.) vor, wie auch von Landes- und Spezialverbänden. 

Einige zeigen echte Sorge (Gemeinnützigkeit), andere sind nur darauf ausgerichtet, eigene Pfründe zu sichern (Übertragung CIPS).

Und einige Anträge sind eine richtige Klatsche für Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen, wie der Antrag zur Einberufung einer Finanzkommission - die man ja nur braucht, wenn man dem Präsidium, der Präsidentin und dem Vize für Finanzen sowie den Geschäftsstellen nicht zutraut, aus eigener Kraft die Finanzen im DAFV zielführend zu führen und zu lösen..

Im einzelnen sollen nun folgende Anträge diskutiert und abgestimmt werden (wie das in der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit von 4einhalb Stunden neben allem anderen klappen soll (Berichte, Haushaltsplan, Entlastung, Wahlen etc.), bin ich gespannt): 

>Antrag Peter Mohnert als Ehrenmitglied aufzunehmen 
- Saarland

>Antrag auf Abwahl eines Präsidiumsmitgliedes  
- Rheinischer

> Antrag auf Ausschluss eines Mitgliedsverbandes 
- Rheinischer

>Antrag, die Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit durch internationale Wettangeln und die notwendigen Angeln in Deutschland dazu von Finanzbehörden abklären zu lassen
-LAV-SH

>Antrag auf Entmachtung des Präsidiums in Finanzdingen durch eine Finanzkommission 
- Brandenburg, Hessenfischer, Sachsen, LSFV-SH, Sachsen Anhalt, MeckPomm, Thüringen

>Antrag auf Übertragen der CIPS-Mitgliedschaft auf Spezialverbände
- DMV, DSAV

>Antrag Austritt aus DSOB 
-Präsidium

> Antrag auf Beitragserhöhung um 50% ab 2016
-Präsidium

> Antrag auf Umlage von 20 Cent 2015, verrechnet dann später mit Erhöhung 2016
-Präsidium

>Antrag Abstimmung Leitsätze
-Präsidium

>Antrag Abstimmung "Handreichung" Gemeinschaftsfischen
-Präsidium

>Antrag für Arbeitsauftrag für Präsidium zur Entmachtung kleinerer Verbände (statt satzungsmäßig 1 Stimme auf der HV pro 4.000 Mitglieder ist wohl nach unseren Informationen eine Stimme pro 2.000 geplant - kleinere Verbände mit unter 2.000 (alte DAV-Westverbände und Spezialverbände) haben damit weiter 1 Stimme, große Verbände mit mehr wie 4.000 Mitgliedern verdoppeln so ihre Stimmenzahl)..
-Präsidium

> Antrag auf Wegfall der Finanzierung der Reisekosten für jeden 2. Delegieten bei der HV
-Präsidium

Wir erwarten also eine lebhafte und spannende Mitgliederversammlung - ob die diesmal auch wieder wie 2013 ausgewiesen ca. 70.000 Euro kosten wird und alles mehr oder weniger blind abgenickt wird?

Thomas Finkbeiner

*PS:
Sicher werden die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände ihre Vereine und diese ihre Mitglieder umfassend informieren, wie sie warum welchen Antrag abgestimmt haben und was sie damit bezwecken.
Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..........

oder so...................................*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

oh oh nix gutes......


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



esox02 schrieb:


> oh oh nix gutes......


Konnte ja bei der tollen Verbandsarbeit im Bund und der kompetenten Kontrolle durch die LV ja aber wirklich niemand erwarten, oder?


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

"Nix Gutes"?
 Na eigentlich schon.
Es geht ans Eingemachte.
Und einige LVs haben endlich kapiert, dass sie in den Sog des BV-Murkses hineingezogen werden könnten.
Mal schauen, wer das sinkende Schiff lieber allein absaufen lässt als mit ihm unterzugehen. |rolleyes




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> >Antrag Peter Mohnert als Ehrenmitglied aufzunehmen


Ist diese Nachricht denn nicht Grund genug den "Kotz"smiley wieder einzuführen, Thomas?!


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im ersten Punkt gibt sie den Rücktritt des Vizepräsidenten Dr. Thomas Meinelt bekannt.
> 
> Damit ist aus dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium der letzte aus dem *Ex-DAV* verschwunden, nachdem ja schon der ehemalige Finanzvize Bauersfeld zurückgetreten war (wurde?)


 



Wie jetzt???

Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein.....nur noch ex VDSF'ler im Präsidium???

Wie konnte das passieren???

Wollte man das nicht gerecht aufteilen???

Hat man nicht versprochen....ach lassen wir das. 

|rolleyes


#h


----------



## gixxer (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Jetzt mal ne ganz doofe Frage. Da ich " nur Angeln " gehe und mich nicht um Verbandsarbeit kümmere.... was bedeutet das für den einzelnen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

gründler schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???
> 
> Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein.....nur noch ex VDSF'ler im Präsidium???
> 
> ...



Sie wollen bzw. müssen ja einen neuen wählen.

Nach den Worten der Präsidentin "möglichst" aus den Reihen des ehemaligen DAV.

Obwohl sie bei der letzten HV noch darauf hingewiesen hatte, dass es nur noch DAFV und eben nicht mehr (Ex)VDSF und (EX)DAV geben würde und das daher egal wäre..



gixxer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne ganz doofe Frage. Da ich " nur Angeln " gehe und mich nicht um Verbandsarbeit kümmere.... was bedeutet das für den einzelnen ?


Ist zwar hier offtopic, daher nur kurze Antwort:
Durch fehlende bzw. inkompetente Lobby"arbeit" kurz- bis mittelfristig immer weitere Restriktionen beim Angeln auch in den Ländern..
Höhere Beiträge im Verein, der über den Landesverband auch den Bundesverband finanziert, für Nullleistung des Bundesverbandes.

*Soeben kam noch ein neuer Newsletter vom DAFV*, mit den wichtigsten neuen Meldungen auf den Seiten des DAFV in dieser so tollen Situation:
http://www.dafv.de/
WASSERKRAFT: WICHTIGE ENTSCHEIDUNGEN FÜR UNSERE GEWÄSSER BEIM EUROPÄISCHEN GERICHTSHOF ERWARTET

DAFV VERLOST NORWEGEN-MAGAZINE

DAFV-JUGEND BEIM HOLLÄNDISCHEN ANGLERVERBAND SPORTVISSERIJ NEDERLAND


Ich finde es einfach immer klasse, wie sich dieser Bundesverband, das Präsidium, die Präsidentin und die Geschäftsstellen um diese wirklich drängenden Probleme des DAFV und der Angler sowie des Angelns allgemein kümmert!

Vor allem angesichts der anstehenden HV - siehe oben.....

Da fühlt man sich doch gut vertreten, als organisierter Angelfischer, oder?






PS:
Es war ja alles nicht abzusehen, es hat ja niemand gewarnt........


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



kati48268 schrieb:


> "Nix Gutes"?
> Na eigentlich schon.
> Es geht ans Eingemachte.
> Und einige LVs haben endlich kapiert, dass sie in den Sog des BV-Murkses hineingezogen werden könnten.
> ...




Ich möchte mal daran erinnern, die Leute die im DAFV sitzen auch in unseren tollen LV sitzen.
Man mokiert sich somit über seine eigene ********.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal daran erinnern, die Leute die im DAFV sitzen auch in unseren tollen LV sitzen.
> Man mokiert sich somit über seine eigene ********.


Nicht, dass wir auch nicht darauf nicht schon lange genug und immer wieder hingewiesen hätten.....


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie wollen bzw. müssen ja einen neuen wählen.
> 
> Nach den Worten der Präsidentin "möglichst" aus den Reihen des ehemaligen DAV.
> 
> ...



Ach, jetzt doch aus den Reihen des ehemaligen DAV?
Bei Bauersfeld war es egal? Da hat sich Frau Dr. doch anders geäussert.
Es gebe den Unterschied nicht mehr.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wenn P.M. schon auf der Tagesordnung steht,warum nicht noch einen Punkt draufsetzen?

>Seligsprechung von H.Drosse'
Wenn blamabel,dann richtig


Vize futsch?Wie zum Henker konnte das denn bei der ach so Vorbildlichen DAFV "Arbeit" passieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Das Schlimmste für mich ist eigentlich, dass der einzig zielführende Antrag (wieder einmal) fehlt:
Auflösung des DAFV  wegen erwiesener Inkompetenz in Sachen Finanzen, Personal, Lobbyarbeit, Zielen, etc...

Und dann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762


----------



## Elbangler_70 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Thomas, schreib doch mal bitte hinter jeden Antrag, vom wem der kommt (Antragsteller), damit man das besser einordnen kann.


Bitte mal zusätzlich unten ergänzen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> >Antrag auf Abwahl eines Präsidiumsmitgliedes -> Wer?
> 
> > Antrag auf Ausschluss eines Mitgliedsverbandes -> welcher Verband soll ausgeschlossen werden?




Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Abwahl Präsidiumsmitglied: Quinger
Abwahl Mitgliedsverband: DSAV

Zu den Anträgen, gestellt von:
>Antrag Peter Mohnert als Ehrenmitglied aufzunehmen 
- Saarland

>Antrag auf Abwahl eines Präsidiumsmitgliedes  
- Rheinischer

> Antrag auf Ausschluss eines Mitgliedsverbandes 
- Rheinischer

>Antrag, die Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit durch internationale Wettangeln und die notwendigen Angeln in Deutschland dazu von Finanzbehörden abklären zu lassen
-LAV-SH

>Antrag auf Entmachtung des Präsidiums in Finanzdingen durch eine Finanzkommission 
- Brandenburg, Hessenfischer, Sachsen, LSFV-SH, Sachsen Anhalt, MeckPomm, Thüringen

>Antrag auf Übertragen der CIPS-Mitgliedschaft auf Spezialverbände
- DMV, DSAV

>Antrag Austritt aus DSOB 
-Präsidium

> Antrag auf Beitragserhöhung um 50% ab 2016
-Präsidium

> Antrag auf Umlage von 20 Cent 2015, verrechnet dann später mit Erhöhung 2016
-Präsidium

>Antrag Abstimmung Leitsätze
-Präsidium

>Antrag Abstimmung "Handreichung" Gemeinschaftsfischen
-Präsidium

>Antrag für Arbeitsauftrag für Präsidium zur Entmachtung kleinerer Verbände (statt satzungsmäßig 1 Stimme auf der HV pro 4.000 Mitglieder ist wohl nach unseren Informationen eine Stimme pro 2.000 geplant - kleinere Verbände mit unter 2.000 (alte DAV-Westverbände und Spezialverbände) haben damit weiter 1 Stimme, große Verbände mit mehr wie 4.000 Mitgliedern verdoppeln so ihre Stimmenzahl)..
-Präsidium

> Antrag auf Wegfall der Finanzierung der Reisekosten für jeden 2. Delegieten bei der HV
-Präsidium


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

S.Quinger soll als Referent abgewählt werden
Der DSAV soll aus dem DAFV geworfen werden.

Und der DSAV hat einen Antrag auf Übertragung der CIPS/ FIPS Mitgliedschaft für 5 Jahre gestellt


----------



## Elbangler_70 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und der DSAV hat einen Antrag auf Übertragung der CIPS/ FIPS Mitgliedschaft für 5 Jahre gestellt



:q Das war mir mehr oder minder klar.#t
Halten wir mal der worst case fest, der DSAV fliegt wieder aus dem Verband, womit er auch keine CHIPS Mitgliedschaft bekommt.

Dann bleibt den Stippern nur noch der Weg ins Ausland, wie das der Gründler mal vor paar Jahren prophezeit hat....


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> :q Das war mir mehr oder minder klar.#t
> Halten wir mal der worst case fest, der DSAV fliegt wieder aus dem Verband, womit er auch keine CHIPS Mitgliedschaft bekommt.
> 
> Dann bleibt den Stippern nur noch der Weg ins Ausland, wie das der Gründler mal vor paar Jahren prophezeit hat....



Diese "Profi-Angler" müssten sich dann um eine ausländische Startberechtigung  für internationale Veranstaltungen kümmern.
Der Ansehensverlust des DAFV wäre immens.


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> :q Das war mir mehr oder minder klar.#t
> Halten wir mal der worst case fest, der DSAV fliegt wieder aus dem Verband, womit er auch keine CHIPS Mitgliedschaft bekommt.
> 
> Dann bleibt den Stippern nur noch der Weg ins Ausland, wie das der Gründler mal vor paar Jahren prophezeit hat....


 
Ich habe keine Ahnung davon ich bin nur Illllllluminatie Verschwörer Falscher Prophet und haste nicht gesehen........



Sollte sich doch jemals alles zum guten wenden entschuldige ich mich,ich würde mich echt liebend gern entschuldigen aber dat denke ich tritt wohl weniger ein.

Es ist schade das fast alles so kommt wie vor Jahren angekündigt aber ganz ehrlich mir ist es mittlerweile egal.

Der klügere gibt nach....usw. und wer zuletzt Lacht......


#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

das der DAV den Bach runter geht habe ich dem Landesverband Berlin schon vor 25 jahren gesagt die haben mich immer ausgelacht...nun ist es so weit aber was haben wir davon nNIX es hätten ruhig 2 verbände geben sollen denn dann wäre der vdsf den Bach runter gegangen....und hätte sich irgend wann aufgelöst aber so ist es alles gagge


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



esox02 schrieb:


> das der DAV den Bach runter geht habe ich dem Landesverband Berlin schon vor 25 jahren gesagt die haben mich immer ausgelacht...nun ist es so weit aber was haben wir davon nNIX es hätten ruhig 2 verbände geben sollen denn dann wäre der vdsf den Bach runter gegangen....und hätte sich irgend wann aufgelöst aber so ist es alles gagge



Mit einem etwas agressiveren Auftreten des DAV hätteste Recht gehabt. Dann wäre der VDSf den Bach runter gegangen.
Aber mit dem Schmusekurs welcher jahrelang vom DAV gefahren wurde...
..statt dessen lies man sich noch vom VDSF ans Bein pinkeln.


----------



## Angler Storchi (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Man gut das ich in keinem Verein mehr bin.....


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Angler Storchi schrieb:


> Man gut das ich in keinem Verein mehr bin.....





Zahlst du nicht indirekt über deine Fischereiabgabe und auch je nachdem wo du angelst über deine Erlaubnisscheine an deinen LV ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Erste Landesverbände haben bei Kontakten nach Veröffentlichung der Anträge bereits drauf hingewiesen (Telefon steht heute echt nicht still), dass sie auf Grund satzungswidriger Einladung sich vorbehalten, gegen ihnen nicht passende Beschlüsse vorzugehen oder die HV platzen zu lassen.

Ebenso kam aus mehreren LV die Aussage, dass ja laut Satzung/Geschäftsordnung weitere Anträge gestellt werden können noch auf der Versammlung, und diese dann bei erfolgreicher Abstimmung über Zulassung behandelt werden müssen. Je nach Verlauf der Sitzung könne man mit weiteren Anträgen noch auf der Sitzung rechnen..

Die Stimmung in den LV scheint scheint bezüglich Dachverband und Sitzung bestenfalls mittelprächtig zu sein, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren...

PS:
"Witzige" Randbemerkung..

Dass ausgerechnet der Landesverband, dem wir die Präsidentin zu verdanken haben und die ja da auch Ehrenmitglied ist, der LSFV-SH, nun mit den zu den Unterschreibern des Antrages gehört, wegen der großen Kompetenz in Sachen Finanzen des DAFV-Präsidiums und der Präsidentin doch nun besser eine Finanzkommission haben zu wollen, veranlasst mich doch zu einem kleinen Grinsen...........

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> >Antrag auf Entmachtung des Präsidiums in Finanzdingen durch eine Finanzkommission
> - Brandenburg, Hessenfischer, Sachsen, *LSFV-SH*, Sachsen Anhalt, MeckPomm, Thüringen



Wie war das mit sinkenden Schiffen????


----------



## Dunraven (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Sharpo schrieb:


> S.Quinger soll als Referent abgewählt werden
> Der DSAV soll aus dem DAFV geworfen werden.
> 
> Und der DSAV hat einen Antrag auf Übertragung der CIPS/ FIPS Mitgliedschaft für 5 Jahre gestellt




Nimm jetzt mal den interessanten Fall, erst bekommen sie die Mitgliedschaft übertragen und dann fliegt der DSAV. :q

Das wäre dann ganz lustig Und ich glaube darüber wäre kaum einer der DSAV Leute wirklich unglücklich. Selbst wenn sie S.Quinger dann abwählen, was solls? Wenn der DSAV die CIPS Mitgliedschaft hat gibt es eh keinen Grund mehr im DAFV was zu machen. Und der Antrag mit der Überprüfung durch die Finanzämter wäre auch hinfällig, da der DAFV dann ja nicht mehr teilnimmt und ausrichtet.

Im Grunde müssten sie nur der Übertragung der CIPS Mitgliedschaft zustimmen, und schon würden sich viele der Anträge quasi von selbst erledigen. So einfach könnte es sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Da ja auch nur die Tagesordnung für den Morgen (Vorträge, öffentlicher Teil) im Schreiben vom DAFV bekannt gegeben wurde, nicht aber die eigentlich mitzuschickende Tagesordnung für die Sitzung mittags mit den Anträgen, in welcher Folge die also abgestimmt werden sollen, kann da noch viel Lustiges passieren..

Und wenn dann noch wie oben geschrieben, weitere Anträge dazu kommen, wirds sicher nicht einfacher..

Wie gesagt:
Für jetzt schon 11 oder 12 Anträge mit Diskussion und Abstimmungen, Haushaltsabrechnung 2013, Entlastung Präsidium (auch da werden die in ihrer Kompetenz sicher mehrheitlich zustimmen), Haushaltsentwurf 2015 etc. pp., sollen dann  4einhalb Stunden reichen.

Ich nenne das mal einen engagierten Zeitplan ;-)))

Und dass wie letztes Jahr sich ein LV auf die schriftliche, spätere Beantwortung der Fragen einlässt (ging um Finanzen, klar, ne), um den Zeitplan halten zu können, kann sich der DAFV wohl schon deswegen abschminken, weil die Fragen ja nie konkret beantwortet wurden wie versprochen.

Ob die daher nochmals kommen auch in dieser HV hört man munkeln, weiss ich aber noch nicht sicher..


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Nimm jetzt mal den interessanten Fall, erst bekommen sie die Mitgliedschaft übertragen und dann fliegt der DSAV. :q
> 
> Das wäre dann ganz lustig Und ich glaube darüber wäre kaum einer der DSAV Leute wirklich unglücklich. Selbst wenn sie S.Quinger dann abwählen, was solls? Wenn der DSAV die CIPS Mitgliedschaft hat gibt es eh keinen Grund mehr im DAFV was zu machen. Und der Antrag mit der Überprüfung durch die Finanzämter wäre auch hinfällig, da der DAFV dann ja nicht mehr teilnimmt und ausrichtet.
> 
> Im Grunde müssten sie nur der Übertragung der CIPS Mitgliedschaft zustimmen, und schon würden sich viele der Anträge quasi von selbst erledigen. So einfach könnte es sein.


 

Und du glaubst das die Ableger und Aussaat von Drosse und co. die sich über Jahre in die Gehirne fressen sollllllte...... lässt das so einfach zu??? Da kämpfen einzelne im Amt seit Jahrzehnten das die Stipperei auf Wettkampfbasis verschwindet und nun lassen sie sich 35j Gehirnwäsche und ans Bein Pissen entgehen in dem sie das so über die Bühne laufen lassen???

Schön wäre es,dran glauben tun nur noch ne Handvoll Stipper.


Was ist eigentlich mit dem Carp Angler Verband Thomas,diese Netzbeschmutzer und Tierqüäler und Tagelangamwassercamper mit ihrem C&R..... hat man die noch nicht auf der Liste der gefährlichen gegnern in eigenen Reihen??? oder brauch man die noch zum vor dem Karren spannen???



Es darf nicht sein was nicht sein darf......

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wieso fragt ihr immer mich?
Informieren euch eure LV etwa nicht???
Und ihr lasst euch das gefallen??
ooooooooch...................

;-))))))

Ne, die Karpfenangler haben sie momentan noch nicht im Blick, evtl. ist aber der DMV mit dran, weil der mit Quinger/DSAV kungelt (Antrag Übertragung CIPS), da gibts wohl schon erste Überlegungen, Abwahlanträge zu erweitern.


----------



## Knispel (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Auf der Niedersachsenseite steht noch nichts, kommt bestimmt noch.
Die Hantas sind denn die nächsten die dran glauben müssen ....|znaika:


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das sind denn die nächsten die dran glauben müssen ....|znaika:


 
Und wer kommt dann danach???? Ich frag nur so, weil dann haben se eigentlich alles weg was weg soll.... wie gehts dann weiter.



#h


----------



## Knispel (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Denn klopft man sich gegenseitig auf die Schulter, verteilt Orden und Ehrenzeichen, verfällt wieder in finsterste VDSF - Zeiten und wundert sich, dass man pleite ist weil einige LV´s die Kurve gekratzt haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> "Witzige" Randbemerkung..
> 
> Dass ausgerechnet der Landesverband, dem wir die Präsidentin zu verdanken haben und die ja da auch Ehrenmitglied ist, der LSFV-SH, nun mit den zu den Unterschreibern des Antrages gehört, wegen der großen Kompetenz in Sachen Finanzen des DAFV-Präsidiums und der Präsidentin doch nun besser eine Finanzkommission haben zu wollen, veranlasst mich doch zu einem kleinen Grinsen...........



Seit ich vor 2 Jahren Hinweise auf die ungeklärte finanzielle Situation der Fusion im dortigen Forum postete, wurde ich zur unerwünschten Person erklärt und ließ meinen Account löschen.

Dabei gab es (meiner Info nach) damals schon innerhalb des LV Gegner der Fusion- aus genau diesen Gründen. Leider konnte sich diese Person nicht durchsetzen.

Es stellt sich doch die Frage, ob nicht doch einzelne Personen damals die Situation richtig einschätzen konnten und nur mit aller Gewalt die Fusion - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - durchsetzen wollten. 

 Und egal was passiert- im LSFV SH werden sie sich die Delegierten als Helden feiern lassen. Und die Mitglieder werden die Delegierten auf Händen durch Kiel tragen und auch noch eigene Kohle zum Ankauf von Gewässern in den Popo schieben...

Wie auch immer- in meinen Augen können wir einen Haken hinter den DAFV machen...

Warum informiert der LSFV SH eigentlich nicht seine Mitglieder im dortigen Forum? Die angeschlossenen Vereine wissen wohl auch von nichts...


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum informiert der LSFV SH eigentlich nicht seine Mitglieder im dortigen Forum? Die angeschlossenen Vereine wissen wohl auch von nichts...


 

Na die lesen doch alle hier inkl.Präsidum und Anhang um dann im SH Forum über das Sch...AB zu lästern.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Leute, hier gehts um den DAFV und die HV, nicht ums SH-Forum - könnt ihr ja dort ausmachen.
Danke..


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wie sagte Oscar Wilde so schön:
Am Ende wird alles gut, und wenn es nicht gut wird, dann ist es noch nicht das Ende.

Daraus schließe ich: Alles wird beim DAFV gut, sobald dieser endlich am Ende ist. :vik::vik::vik:

Ist schon raus, ob irgendjemand wieder live berichten wird von der HV? :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wir tun wie immer unser Möglichstes, um so zeitnah wie möglich informieren zu können.

Das ist aber natürlich auch immer situationsabhängig.......


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne, die Karpfenangler haben sie momentan noch nicht im Blick,...


Vielleicht nicht auf der Ebene und nicht öffentlich.
Aber schon geraume Zeit ziehen LV-Obere durch die Vereine und predigen, dass eben die Karpfencampers zum großen Teil schuld an sämtlichem öffentlichen Anglerbeschuss sind. 



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ist schon raus, ob irgendjemand wieder live berichten wird von der HV? :q:q:q



Der DAFV-Live-Whistleblower.
Snowden konnte noch nach Moskau fliehen.
Wenn die Drossé-Erben aber jenen diesen kriegen, lesen wir in der BLÖD was über Lynchjustiz.
Vermutlich zerhächselt in einer Mini-Mühlen-Turbine, damit man zeigen kann, wie man aktiv gegen das TOP-Anglerproblem Kleine Wasserkraft zu Felde zieht.


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



gründler schrieb:


> Und wer kommt dann danach???? Ich frag nur so, weil dann haben se eigentlich alles weg was weg soll.... wie gehts dann weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> #h



Danach die ganzen Raubfischjunkies.

Man will ja nur noch Opa mit Enkel und Bambusrute am Gewässer sehen...der sein Mittagessen angelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Na und?

Was regt ihr euch auf?

So wollten das die organisierten Angelfischer mit ihrer (Kon)Fusion eben mehrheitlich, es hat ja keiner gewarnt, es gab ja keine Bedenken, nun ernten sie halt die Früchte..............


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...nun ernten sie halt die Früchte...


Werde ich.
Wenn nicht am 14./15.11., dann nur wenig später.

Wenn dann das Ehrenmitglied P.M. den Insolvenzantrag zum Amtsgericht trägt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte mach da einer ein Video von!!!)_


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



gründler schrieb:


> Und wer kommt dann danach???? Ich frag nur so, weil dann haben se eigentlich alles weg was weg soll.... wie gehts dann weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> #h



Ich zumindest wüsste schon,was nicht nur primär weg sollte sondern dringend weg MÜSSTE..

Erst DANN gehts weiter.

Vielleicht solle man die Tagesordnung der JHV auf einen einzigen Punkt reduzieren:

>AUFLÖSUNG dieses DAFV


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich zumindest wüsste schon,was nicht nur primär weg sollte sondern dringend weg MÜSSTE..
> 
> Erst DANN gehts weiter.
> 
> ...


So isses, siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste für mich ist eigentlich, dass der einzig zielführende Antrag (wieder einmal) fehlt:
> Auflösung des DAFV  wegen erwiesener Inkompetenz in Sachen Finanzen, Personal, Lobbyarbeit, Zielen, etc...
> 
> Und dann:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762


----------



## Hezaru (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Naja, ist ja schon mal etwas.
Ich kan mich an viele User erinnern, die sich gegen die Fusion die Finger wundgeschrieben haben.
Ich weis nicht mehr alle Usernamen, aber Danke dafür.Die Ursache das viele Aufgegeben haben zu schreiben war die einzige Strategie des DAFV die hingehauen hat.Durch Totschweigen , keine Antwort,keine Reaktionhaben viele den Nerv verlohren und es ist ihnen egal geworden (mir auch,Sondersituation Bayern).
Ich hab vor über einem Jahr mal geschrieben es geht nur über die Finanzen.
Ich hoffe schwer die schaffen die Insolvenz bevor die neuen Beiträge kommen, sonst ist wieder ein Jahr für die Säcke gewonnen.
Sehr schlimm finde ich ist das der Finanzvize weg ist.
Da wird sich wieder Rausgeredet das man keine aktuellen Zahlen hat und ja wo ist den das Zettelchen....

Danke an den Turm in der Schlacht, Thomas|director:
Eine Hochrechnung von Thomas ist sowas wie eine Schätzung von Spock, Raumschiff Enterprice#6

Kati,
Aha, deshalb braucht man Ehrenmitglieder, ich hau mich wech#g


----------



## mathei (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

liegen die beiträge noch immer auf dem sperrkonto ( reinischer und nds ? ).
die wollten doch nur ein paar fragen beantwortet haben. oder wie war das ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Rheinischer hat bezahlt, NDS noch nicht.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

hm, irgendwie riechts nach insolvenzverschleppung...


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Bei Vereinen läuft die Inso leicht anders als man es geöhnlicht kennt.
In diesem Fall sind -vermute ich mal- großartig keine Gläubiger betroffen. Die haben schließlich bislang die Kohle auch hauptsächlich selbst verbraten 
Und da durch Kündigungen & Sperrkonten & ausbleibende Sonderzahlungen weniger Knete rein kommt...

Lustig würd's endgültig werden, wenn die ihre 2 Geschäftsstellen, 3 GFs, 6 Angestellte nicht mehr bezahlen  + die Löcher der ominösen GmbH nicht mehr stopfen können.
Und das Irre ist, dass keine Sau weiß, wozu man all das zuvor genannte überhaupt braucht(e).


----------



## mathei (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

gibt es die gmbh noch ?


----------



## Dunraven (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



gründler schrieb:


> Und du glaubst das die Ableger und Aussaat von Drosse und co. die sich über Jahre in die Gehirne fressen sollllllte...... lässt das so einfach zu??? Da kämpfen einzelne im Amt seit Jahrzehnten das die Stipperei auf Wettkampfbasis verschwindet und nun lassen sie sich 35j Gehirnwäsche und ans Bein Pissen entgehen in dem sie das so über die Bühne laufen lassen???
> 
> Schön wäre es,dran glauben tun nur noch ne Handvoll Stipper.



Nein ich glaube nicht daran.
Träumen kann man aber ja mal. Real scheitert es schon daran das die Mitgliedschaft nicht übertragen werden kann. Läßt der DAFV sie einfach die Mitgliedschaft ausüben, behält er sie ja trotzdem und fördert damit das weiter. Dann wäre es so absurd das nicht Mitglieder den DAFV vertreten. |kopfkrat
Bleibt also nur austreten (da gibt es sicher Fristen) und dann müssten die beiden anderen eintreten, was sie aber ja auch nicht beide können, da es ja nur ein Mitglied pro Land gibt, soviel ich weiß. 

Aber mir stellt sch schon die Frage was der DAFV von einer Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS hat. Kostet ja auch Geld. Wenn sie im DOSB austreten, der ja immerhin Förderungen bringt, was bringt die CIPS Mitgliedschaft? Ich weiß nur das die darüber an internationalen Angeln teilnehmen können, aber das wollen sie ja scheinbar nicht. Und die "unerwünschten" Matchangler sind ja nur im DAFV weil sie ohne den nicht daran teilnehmen können, eben weil der die Mitgliedschaft hat. Weshalb haben sich denn die meisten West DAV Landesverbände gegründet? Eben um darüber dann an Sichtungen teilnehmen zu können. Und das ist auch der einzig sinnvolle Grund der mir einfällt weshalb der DSAV da rein wollte.

Ohne die CIPS Mitgliedschaft würden dann also nicht nur die Beiträge dafür eingespart werden, sondern es würden sich vermutlich auch die anderen Punkte erledigen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Was sagt eigentlich der "Buschfunk" zum Rücktritt von Vize Dr.Meinelt ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Offiziell Präsidentin:
Ehrenamt und Arbeit lassen sich aus Zeitgründen für Dr. Meinelt nicht mehr vereinbaren

Inoffiziell Umfeld:
Ausbremsen in der Verbandsarbeit, kein vernünftiges, kooperatives Arbeiten im Präsidium, aussitzen statt nach vorne arbeiten..

Für die nächste Wahlperiode wollte er laut Informanten schon länger nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen, warum er jetzt kurz vor der HV diesen schnellen Schritt des Rücktritts gewählt hat, ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Knispel (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Nein ich glaube nicht daran.
> Träumen kann man aber ja mal. Real scheitert es schon daran das die Mitgliedschaft nicht übertragen werden kann. Läßt der DAFV sie einfach die Mitgliedschaft ausüben, behält er sie ja trotzdem und fördert damit das weiter. Dann wäre es so absurd das nicht Mitglieder den DAFV vertreten. |kopfkrat
> Bleibt also nur austreten (da gibt es sicher Fristen) und dann müssten die beiden anderen eintreten, was sie aber ja auch nicht beide können, da es ja nur ein Mitglied pro Land gibt, soviel ich weiß.
> 
> ...



Aber denn können wieder ganz offiziell dort wo es gestattet ist sportliche Fischen veranstaltet werden, ohne die Metaffer "Hegefischen" gebrauchen zumüssen. Aber gerade hier scheiden sich die Geister. Scheuen doch die Verbandsoberen in meinen Augen diese Fischen ( die ja überall auch heute stattfinden ) wie der Teufel das Weihwasser und behalten lieber die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft um andere ( eventuell wieder ein konkurierender Verband ) davon abzuhalten was sie seit dem bekannten Oberstaatsanwalt ausgebremst und verhindert versucht zuhaben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Zum Thema Wettangeln haben wir ja ein eigenes Thema, da bitte das in den Einzelheiten ausdiskutieren, hier gehts um die HV des DAFV..

Wie das alles ausgehen wird, da werden wir eben die HV abwarten müssen und die Abstimmungen.

Nur kurz zum Problem Wertungsangeln als Abschluss hier in dieser Diskussion:
Fakt ist, dass viele Angeln, so wie sie unter DAFV-Regie und Verantwortung stattgefunden haben, sowohl Regeln des DAFV (weil die alten VDSF-Regeln weiter galten) widersprachen, wie auch vielen Landesfischereigesetzen/verordnungen und vor allem Finanzrecht/AO nach wie vor widersprechen.

Und solange diese Veranstaltungen weiter gemauschelt werden, statt dass sich die Verbände dafür einsetzen, vernünftige neue Regularien für Wertungsangeln aufstellen (nicht diese bescheuerte "Handreichung" des DAFV, was vernünftiges und zielführendes), und dann auch versuchen, das sowohl bundesweit in Länderrecht umzusetzen wie das mit den Finanzbehörden abzuklären, ist ein vernünftiges Wertungsangeln ohne Gefährdung der Veranstalter und der Vereine, die dafür Gewässer zur Verfügung stellen, faktisch eben nicht möglich.

Eine solche Zielrichtung ist aber auf der HV nicht zu erwarten.

Die alten VDSF-Betonkopp-Garden wollen einfach nur den Stopp der Veranstaltungen (richtig und wichtig).
Aber eben NICHT, um daraus dann weiter zu arbeiten an vernünftigen Regularien (falsch und kurzsichtig)..

Und die Mauschelgarden aus dem Ex-DAV wollen einfach weiter ihre als Hegeangeln getarnten Wettangeln und internationale Wettangeln durchführen, "weil ja noch nie groß was passiert ist".

*Beides, VDSF-Beton- und DAV-Mauschelposition, ist gleich 
dumm,  kurzsichtig und vor allem anglerfeindlich!*​
Und damit wieder zum eigentlichen Thema:
Egal, was, wer oder welche der "alten" Positionen sich in Bezug auf Wertungsangeln auf der HV durchsetzt, es wird Anglern oder dem Angeln nichts bringen, sondern DAFV-typisch wieder insgesamt  Anglern und dem Angeln schaden.


----------



## Knispel (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und damit wieder zum eigentlichen Thema:
> Egal, was, wer oder welche der "alten" Positionen sich in Bezug auf Wertungsangeln auf der HV durchsetzt, es wird Anglern oder dem Angeln nichts bringen, sondern DAFV-typisch wieder insgesamt  Anglern und dem Angeln schaden.



Es hat doch erst einmal das Ansehen des Verbandes geschadet ( falls er überberhaupt soetwas wie ein "Ansehen" in der Öffenlichkeit besaß ), wenn innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit 2 Vorstandsmitglieder "gegangen"(worden?) - äh sorry - aus krankheits - und überarbeitungsgründen zurückgetreten sind und nun kein ehemaliges DAV - Mitglied ( komisch, nur die ? Die Hardliner wie Herr Pieper und co. werden immer mächtiger ) mehr drin ist. Nennt man soetwas "auf Augenhöhe"? Du hattest schon recht als du die Fusion als Übernahme bezeichnetest und sich daraufhin die "Beführworter" wie eine Horde ausgehungerter Wölfe über deine Zeilen hermachten. Wo sind die eigentlich geblieben ? So und nun bin ich wieder raus und sehe dem ganzen Theater entspannt entgegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Naja, was heisst Übernahme?

Passend aus "Der Fischer":
"halb zog sie ihn, halb sank er hin"

Schliesslich sind die DAV-LV in vollem Bewusstsein und Kenntnis der Fakten (nach dem "Verrat" von Brandenburg und Sachsen) einstimmig in den VDSF eingetreten, der sich dann umbenannt hat - und lernen halt jetzt, dass der Schwanz nicht mit dem Hund wackelt...

Nützt nur alles nix, weil wir nun den Dreck (sprich DAFV) haben...

Und weil sie nicht VOR der (Kon)Fusion die inhaltlichen, personellen und finanziellen Dinge geklärt haben (wie nicht nur wir immer wieder angemahnt haben), müssen sie nun diese Kämpfe eben im DAFV ausfechten..

Da dabei, wie man aktuell sieht und auf der HV sicher nochmal bestätigt bekommt, Angler wie das Angeln auf der Strecke bleiben gegen persönliche Eitelkeiten, Pfründe, Machtspielchen, gehört dieser DAFV schlicht geschreddert...

Würden nur organisierte Angelfischer drunter leiden und nicht auch richtige Angler, könnts ja jedem Angler wurscht sein.

So muss man zumindest informieren und das alles öffentlich machen - vielleicht wachen ja mal ein paar auf und treten ihren Delegierten und Funktionären auf die Zehen...


----------



## Sharpo (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Die paar Leute, die auf die Zehen treten, bekommen von der Masse einen Tritt in den Arsch.

Die raffen es doch bis heute nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offiziell Präsidentin:
> Ehrenamt und Arbeit lassen sich aus Zeitgründen für Dr. Meinelt nicht mehr vereinbaren
> 
> Inoffiziell Umfeld:
> Ausbremsen in der Verbandsarbeit, kein vernünftiges, kooperatives Arbeiten im Präsidium, aussitzen statt nach vorne arbeiten..



Die offizielle Variante klingt für mich nach Phrase light aus der vielfältigen Ausredenschublade,die inoffizielle scheint da schon eher Richtung Klartext zu gehen.

Der Präsidentin müsste (!) aber schon klar sein,das ein Rücktritt zweier Vize innerhalb rel.kurzer Zeit zzgl.einiger Punkte der HV nicht wirklich zur Vertrauensbildung beitragen.

Welche Folgen ein Personalkurs ala Achterbahn ,wegignorierte Probleme und fehlender Anpassungs-und  Veränderungswille zumeist haben,müsste eigentlich noch in ihrem politischen Vergangenheitsgedächtnis abrufbar sein.Da winkt dann trotz weitaus besserer Finanzen als im DAFV irgendwann die  Bedeutungslosigkeit

Aber die scheinen das echt nicht zu schnallen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Dazu auch - wer packt mit an?
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2014/10/29/wer-packt-mit-an/


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Lesenswert :thumbup:


----------



## Riesenangler (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Das wird ja immer "Besser". Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre müsste man glatt darüber lachen. Ich schlage zur Rettung des DAFV im Allgemeinen, Hartmut Mehdorn vor, dann kann er wenigstens bei uns an unserem Trauerspiel, BER, keinen Schaden mehr anrichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Der Herr Mehdorn würde sich sicher gut verstehen mit der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan....

Doppelspitze?

Damits schneller geht...............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Angelt Mehdorn zufällig?Ich meine jetzt nicht im trüben fischen

Man könnte ja mal Probeweise Führungspersönlichkeiten tauschen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

????????
Seit wann muss ein Präsi des DAFV Angelfischer sein, selber angeln oder von Angeln Ahnung haben - Frau Dr. ist doch auch kompetente Nichtanglerin......

Vermutlich wird sies wieder auf der HV beweisen............


----------



## ...andreas.b... (2. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Moin Thomas,

ich verstehe deine Kritik an Frau Dr. nicht! Frau Dr. Happack-Kasan (ehemals MdB, ehemals agrarpolitische _Sprecherin_ der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion) wurde doch in ihre jetzige Position gebracht um ihre Erfahrungen aus der Politik in diese Position einzubringen.

Nun was sind ihre Erfahrungen? Die FDP ist mittlerweile sowohl auf Bundes- als auch auf Landesebene in keiner einzigen Regierung vertreten. Und parlamentarisch nurmehr in 6 Landesparlamenten!

Wie sieht der aktuelle Zustand des Bundesverbandes aus? Der DAFV geht den Bach runter!

Also? Aufgabe erfüllt! :vik:


Vielleicht hätte jemand vorher ihre Aufgaben und Ziele genauer definieren müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Vielleicht hätten da die organisierten Angelfischer rechtzeitig andere Delegierte und Funktionäre in Vereinen und Landesverbänden wählen sollen, wenn sie damit nicht einverstanden gewesen wären??

Warnungen gabs doch genug...

Also gehe ich davon aus - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - dass die organisierten Angelfischer in ihrer Mehrheit einen genau solchen Bundesverband mit genau der Präsidentin wollten und nach wie vor wollen (einen Abwahlantrag gibts ja nicht für Frau Dr., nur für den Referenten Quinger).

Auch wenns Anglern und dem Angeln insgesamt schadet.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Die Imker waren schlauer


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wohl wahr....

Und nicht, dass wir nicht schon im Februar 2013 so ziemlich alles aufgezählt haben, was nun tatsächlich schief läuft mit Frau Dr. und dem DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258958


----------



## kati48268 (2. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Auch wenn kein abwahlantrag vorliegt bisher, nehme ich an, dass die stolzgeschwellte brust der sh-steiner űber ihren tollen einfall mit frau dr. als Präsidentin mittlerweile etwas an luft verloren hat |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Setzt Lern- und Einsichtsfähigkeit voraus - sehe ich bis dato nicht bei den LV - ich lasse mich aber gerne positiv überraschen auf der HV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762


----------



## Darket (2. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Ich würde als angelpolitischer Laie, aber generell politisch interessierter Mensch, der in diesem Unterforum gern mitliest und versucht sich aus der Vielzahl der Informationen eine Meinung zu bilden, gerne mal eine (eventuell auch umfangreichere) Frage in den Raum werfen.

Und zwar ist hier (und nicht nur hier) herauszulesen, dass der DAFV als Ergebnis einer nicht wirklich ganz glatt gelaufenen Fusion von DAV und VDSF (übrigens auch nach Aussage von Präsidiumsmitgliedern des VDSF-Berlin) zumindest hier (aber eben auch anderswo) vorsichtig formuliert doch ein wenig unbeliebt ist... Ich habe da wenig Bezug, aber die Tatsache, dass die Vorsitzende Frau Happach-Kasan, zum Angeln eigentlich keinen wirklichen Bezug hat, ebenso wie - und mann muss dafür ja nur mal auf die Homepage schauen - der Umstand, dass dem Thema Angeln als solches offenbar doch vergleichsweise wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird, lässt auch mich dann zumindest mal eine Augenbraue hochziehen (von  politischen Vergangenheit von Frau Happach-Kasan mal ganz abgesehen, aber das mag eine persönliche Meinung von mir sein :q ). 

Wenn jetzt aber der DAFV von vielen hier, die sich damit offenbar intensiv beschäftigt haben, dann als doch ziemliche Totgeburt betrachtet wird. Wenn hier sehr konkret formuliert wird, was der DAFV nicht tut, was ein Verband eigentlich tun sollte oder zumindest was besser gemacht werden könnte, davon, dass der DAFV strukturell aber dazu gar nicht in der Lage sei und (das lese ich jedenfalls aus dem Eingangsposting heraus) Frau Happach-Kasan nun von einer zeitnah drohenden Insolvenz spricht, wäre dann eine solche nicht in der Konsequenz sogar wünschenswert? Nach dem Motto lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende?

Ich bitte mich nicht misszuverstehen, ich habe viel zu wenig Ahnung, um mir da eine abschließende Meinung bilden zu können, daher ist die Frage völlig ernst gemeint. Was wäre denn die Konsequenz einer Insolvenz?


----------



## muddyliz (3. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Die Frage "Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende" mag vorrangig und in dern momentanen Situation berechtigt sein. Letztendlich aber ist die Frage wichtiger "was kommt danach?" Und mit der derzeitigen Struktur und den derzeitigen Leuten auf Bundes- und Landesebene ist da keine große Änderung zu erwarten. Es wird so weitergehen wie bisher. Um wirklich etwas für die Angler in Deutschland zu tun müsste eine ganz neue Vertretung her, frei von Eigennutzdenken der Beteiligten und mit dem Bestreben, *bundesweite* und *anglerfreundliche* Regelungen für *alle* Angler durchzusetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich würde als angelpolitischer Laie, aber generell politisch interessierter Mensch, der in diesem Unterforum gern mitliest und versucht sich aus der Vielzahl der Informationen eine Meinung zu bilden, gerne mal eine (eventuell auch umfangreichere) Frage in den Raum werfen.
> 
> Und zwar ist hier (und nicht nur hier) herauszulesen, dass der DAFV als Ergebnis einer nicht wirklich ganz glatt gelaufenen Fusion von DAV und VDSF (übrigens auch nach Aussage von Präsidiumsmitgliedern des VDSF-Berlin) zumindest hier (aber eben auch anderswo) vorsichtig formuliert doch ein wenig unbeliebt ist... Ich habe da wenig Bezug, aber die Tatsache, dass die Vorsitzende Frau Happach-Kasan, zum Angeln eigentlich keinen wirklichen Bezug hat, ebenso wie - und mann muss dafür ja nur mal auf die Homepage schauen - der Umstand, dass dem Thema Angeln als solches offenbar doch vergleichsweise wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird, lässt auch mich dann zumindest mal eine Augenbraue hochziehen (von  politischen Vergangenheit von Frau Happach-Kasan mal ganz abgesehen, aber das mag eine persönliche Meinung von mir sein :q ).
> 
> ...


*Eindeutig JA!*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Die Frage "Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende" mag vorrangig und in dern momentanen Situation berechtigt sein.
> 
> Letztendlich aber ist die Frage wichtiger "was kommt danach?"
> 
> ...


Sehr gut zusammen gefasst, Ernst!!!

Wobei es dafür erst Platz und Geld geben wird:


muddyliz schrieb:


> Um wirklich etwas für die Angler in Deutschland zu tun müsste eine ganz neue Vertretung her, frei von Eigennutzdenken der Beteiligten und mit dem Bestreben, bundesweite und anglerfreundliche Regelungen für alle Angler durchzusetzen.


wenn das:


> DAFV


endlich weg ist...



*Dazu sollten Präsidenten und Funktionäre wie vor allem alle Delegierten eines Landesverbandes für die HV des DAFV einfach auch mal über Folgendes nachdenken:*
Die LV wissen  ja sehr genau, wie viel Personal und Geld sie zur Verwaltung ihrer Mitglieder, der Vereine, benötigen und welche Leistungen ihr jeweiliger  Landesverband dafür erbringt.

Was könnten die nicht alles machen, wenn Sie zu Eigenverwaltung 3 Geschäftsführer, 6 Angestellte und 13 Präsidiumsmitglieder hätten?

Und das alles für nur 43 Mitglieder wie beim DAFV!

Würden sie damit mehr hinbekommen als der DAFV?

Wie viele positive Veröffentlichungen über Angeln und Angler in der Presse wären da erschienen?

Mit wie vielen Redaktionen in Print, Fernsehen, Onair, Online könnten die da in ständigem Kontakt sein?

Mit wie vielen Parteien, Politikern und Organisationen wären die ständig in Diskussion, um in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik ein positives Bild von Anglern und Angeln zu erreichen?

Wie sehr könnten Sie da Angebote zur Diskussion, Mitnahme und damit zur Verbeiterung der Mitgliederbasis schaffen?

Fragen die sich nicht auch, was der DAFV mit diesen Ressourcen geschafft hat?

Und warum er eine Beitragserhöhung will, statt an der Eigenverwaltung zu sparen?

Sind die wirklich sicher, dass sie Ihren Delegierten und Funktionären, diese dann ihren Vereinen und diese den da organisierten Angelfischern noch vermitteln können, warum dieser Bundesverband noch mehr Geld will??

*Sind die wirklich sicher, dass man diesen Bundesverband mit diesen Leistungen für dieses Geld wirklich braucht?*

Und er etwas für Angler und das Angeln bringt?

Oder dass man nicht einfach mal wenigstens ganz neue Wege denken sollte (bei Ihnen herrscht doch kein Denkverbot) und vielleicht auch einmal einfach träumen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

PS: 
Die seltsame GmbH, die in den letzten Jahren wohl eher Verluste produzierte, statt etwas für den DAFV (oder vorher den VDSF) zu bringen, habe ich in der Aufzählung noch vergessen......


----------



## Sharpo (3. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Eindeutig JA!*
> 
> 
> Sehr gut zusammen gefasst, Ernst!!!
> ...



rot markiert

Hast Du etwas neues geraucht?
LV mit mehr Geld würden positivere Arbeit/ Politik für uns Angler machen?

Ich zahle ca. 8 Euro LV- Abgabe.
Habe hier in NRW mit vielen Streckensperrungen zu tun, auch gibt es ein Wettangelverbot.
Der Informationsfluß ist auch sehr mangelhaft.

Dafür gibt es ein Edelkrebsprojekt welches ausgiebig beworben u. seit Jahre gefördert wird.
Ach ja, und eine Naturchallenge.
LV- Gemeinschaftsfischen ??? Nöööö

Im Grunde machen die nette Sachen.
ich kann aber nicht erkennen, dass bei/ an unserer Landesregierung gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

ja dann:
Auch gleich weg mit solchen LV..............


----------



## mathei (3. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Die seltsame GmbH, die in den letzten Jahren wohl eher Verluste produzierte, statt etwas für den DAFV (oder vorher den VDSF) zu bringen, habe ich in der Aufzählung noch vergessen......



daher noch mal meine frage. gibt es die noch ?


----------



## muddyliz (3. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



mathei schrieb:


> daher noch mal meine frage. gibt es die noch ?


Klar gibt's die (immer) noch.
Aber schaut mal hier:
http://dafvshop.de/shop/system/deta...p_param=cid=63&aid=900509&position=position1&
Da gibt's doch tatsächlich ein Plakat "Angeln ist ...   ... Fische fangen". Woher und seit wann wissen die denn das? Thomas, hast du ihnen das erzählt? #x Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die das wissen.|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Man hört so munkeln (kanns aber nicht nachweisen, da die ja Konten unter Verschluss halten und nur nichtssagende Bilanz veröffentlichen in der mickrigsten, geforderten Form ohne jede Aussagekraft) dass schon die Personalkosten höher als der Umsatz (nicht Gewinn, Umsatz!) wären..

Da müssen auch aus VDSF-Zeiten noch einige richtig stinkende Leichen im Finanzkeller liegen, hört man auch immer wieder..

Aber die kompetenten Revisoren des VDFS/DAFV fragen ja nicht nach und nicken alles einfach ab.........


----------



## Jose (3. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

im falle der insolvenz: aus welcher masse könnten wir uns bedienen?


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Aus einer ganzen Masse an deren Unfähigkeit dokumentierenden Aktionen oder Unterlassungen, über die es sich zu berichten lohnt...:m:vik:
Nur haben wir bisher dazu auch keine Insolvenz gebraucht, sondern nur etwas Fähigkeiten, an der tarnenden Oberfläche des Vertuschen, Mauschelns und Verheimlichen zu kratzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Mir fallen zur Trümmer- und Desastertruppe DAFV viele Begriffe ein, die ich wegen deutschen Rechtes nicht öffentlich schreiben darf...........


PS:
Weil immer wieder einige meinten, die Industrie könnte sich auch mal einbringen und fürs Angeln kämpfen - viel besser als der DAFV ist deren Verband auch nicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294107


----------



## spodsbjerg (4. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso fragt ihr immer mich?
> Informieren euch eure LV etwa nicht???
> Und ihr lasst euch das gefallen??
> ooooooooch...................


 
Na du bist doch der Allwissende :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wüsst ich alles, hätt ich längst nen einfachen Weg gefunden, den DAFV los zu werden.....

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Nach versenden der Anträge ist ja klar, dass nun in den LV-Spitzen viel diskutiert wird, manche beziehen sogar ihre Funktionäre und Delegierten mit ein, unter dieser Ebene ist aber bei den meisten LV trotz brisanter Anträge Schicht mit Information und Diskussion..

Da habe natürlich auch ich viele Gespräche mit Präsis, Geschäftsführern, Geschäftsstellen, Präsidien etc....

Dass keine Tagesordnung für den nachmittäglichen Teil der Sitzung, sondern nur morgens für die Vorträge mit verschickt wurde, erntete allgemeines Kopfschütteln, angesichts des bisherigen Verfahrens von Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen hats aber niemand mehr wirklich gewundert


Ums mal vorsichtig auszudrücken bezüglich Inhalt/Anträgen:
Keine klare Linie erkennbar für die HV......


Dass bei den Ex-DAV-LV die mögliche Ernennung zum Ehrenpräsi von Mohnert nicht unbedingt högschde Freude ausbrechen lässt, dürfte niemand wundern...

Es gab ja aber auch durchaus einige Ex-VDSF-LV, die der (Kon)Fusion hauptsächlich deswegen zugestimmt hatten, um Mohnert loszuwerden - ob die ihn nun als Ehrenpräsi wollen??..

Um die "Kuh vom Eis zu kriegen" (wäre ja auch mal peinlich, wenn "Ehrenpräsi(s)" bei der Abstimmung durchfallen würden) soll wohl auch von Ex-DAV-Seite Markstein wieder ins Spiel gebracht werden, um beiden Seiten eine Zustimmung zu ermöglichen - ob Günther Markstein dazu bereit wäre, den "Alibi"Ehrenpräsi zu spielen für Mohnert, bleibt abzuwarten und anzuzweifeln.

Die näxte ungewisse Personalie ist ja die Nachfolge von Vize Dr. Meinelt. 
Bis dato hat in allen Gesprächen von mir noch niemand etwas konkretes sagen können. 
Man muss ja auch erst mal einen finden, der wirklich dumm genug ist, in dieser Situation ins Amt zu wollen und für die Dilettanten womöglich noch die Kohlen aus dem Feuer zu holen...

Die Ex-DAVler wollen jedenfalls nicht hinnehmen, dass wie bei der Nachfolge von Bauersfeld (da wird von "Bruch des Sinnes des (Kon)Fusionsvertrages" fantasiert, weil vor der Fusion das erste Präsidium zu gleichen Teilen aufgeteilt werden sollte)  auch diesmal kein Ex-DAVler gewählt werden sollte.

Aus Ex-VDSF-Kreisen hört man jedoch, dass da die wenigsten grundsätzlich überhaupt einem Ex-DAV-Kandidaten ihre Stimme geben würden..

Auch das dürfte also spannend werden und wie bei der Ehrenpräsigeschichte für viel "Deutschland, einig Anglerland" sorgen (man verzeihe den Sarkasmus...)...

Die gleiche Ungewissheit und Unterteilung in Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF gilt für die Abwahl von Steffen Quinger und den Ausschluss des DSAV als Minispartenverband auch.

Wenngleich man gerade aus Ex-VDSF-Kreisen hört, dass wegen der Übertragung der CIPS-Rechte und der Kooperation mit dem DSAV in dieser Frage evtl. der Antrag auf Ausschluss DSAV auch auf den DMV erweitert werden soll.  

Doppelt interessant wird das, da ein nicht zu kleiner Landesverband einen Mitgliederbeschluss hat, dass die kündigen müssen, wenn ab 2015 weiter Veranstaltungen im "Quingerstil" und damit gegen immer noch geltende Richtlinien des VDSF/DAFV  durchgeführt werden..

Und dass man auch gehört hat, dass weitere Präsidiumsmitglieder/Referenten zurücktreten wollen, wenn Quinger abgewählt werden würde..


Ebenso ungeklärt ist, ob die Beitragserhöhung und die Umlage durchkommen wird. Zum einen haben bereits ca. 30% der Stimmen klar gemacht, gegen Beitragserhöhung und Umlage zu stimmen. Wenn Sachsen seinen eigenen offenen Brief ernst nimmt und nicht umkippt oder mauschelt, sind das schon um die 40%. 

Da ein nicht zu kleiner LV einen Mitgliederbeschluss hat, bei Beitragserhöhung zu kündigen, ist aber jetzt eh schon klar, dass die Erhöhung, selbst wenn sie durchkommt, ab 2016 spätestens schon nicht mehr reichen wird.

Was die Mauscheltruppe, die sich in Sachsen getroffen hat, mit ihrer Finanzkommission erreichen will und ob dem zugestimmt wird, dürfte auch spannend werden.

Ausgewiesene Finanzfachleute scheinen da jedenfalls nicht drin zu sein, wie und wer eine solche Kommission finanzieren soll, ist genauso ungeklärt wie deren Kompetenzen.

Dass das so oder so - alleine durch den Antrag der 7 LV - eine richtige Watsche für Präsidium, Präsidentin und Finanzvize des DAFV ist, ist aber wohl auch jedem klar Denkenden klar...

Es dürfte also spannend werden, wie die das da alles nächste Woche auseinanderklamüsern wollen und auf eine Linie bringen.......

Wir berichten weiter, sobald wir mehr erfahren..


PS:
Und was ich wirklich von diesem ganzen, dilettantischen Trauer- und Desasterspiel halte, darf ich immer noch nicht öffentlich schreiben, wegen geltenden Rechtes.....


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Bedeutet das nun, dass der DSAV zuerst die CHIPS Mitgliedschaft bekommen soll um ihn dann raus zu werfen oder will man die "vorerst" behalten?????


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Das weiss alles keiner..

"Kompetenz" pur halt wieder...

Siehe oben:
Wie welche Punkte in welcher Reihenfolge abgestimmt werden, weiss ja keiner, da das Präsidium oder Geschäftsstellen nicht, wie eigentlich notwendig, eine geänderte Tagesordnung für den Nachmittag (Anträge etc.) mit geschickt hatte..

Ich habe den Einruck (bis jetzt nach den vielen Gesprächen), dass viele in den LV-Chefetagen noch gar nicht begriffen haben, was sie da alles eigentlich abstimmen sollen..

Und dass vieles da nach alten und neuen Seilschaften abgestimmt wird, ohne die möglichen Folgen zu begreifen oder gar zu berücksichtigen..

Immer dran denken:
Auswirkungen auf das Angeln oder die Angler oder auf organisierte Angelfischer sind da nicht das Thema - es geht schlicht ums Überleben des DAFV (für wen oder was oder warum auch immer die diese Trümmertruppe wollen)...


----------



## Sharpo (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

war nen joke.


----------



## gründler (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Bedeutet das nun, dass der DSAV zuerst die CHIPS Mitgliedschaft bekommen soll um ihn dann raus zu werfen oder will man die "vorerst" behalten?????


 




Dunraven schrieb:


> Nein ich glaube nicht daran.
> Träumen kann man aber ja mal. Real scheitert es schon daran das die Mitgliedschaft nicht übertragen werden kann. Läßt der DAFV sie einfach die Mitgliedschaft ausüben, behält er sie ja trotzdem und fördert damit das weiter. Dann wäre es so absurd das nicht Mitglieder den DAFV vertreten. |kopfkrat
> Bleibt also nur austreten (da gibt es sicher Fristen) und dann müssten die beiden anderen eintreten, was sie aber ja auch nicht beide können, da es ja nur ein Mitglied pro Land gibt, soviel ich weiß.
> 
> ...


 

|wavey:


----------



## Tricast (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

_Bleibt also nur austreten (da gibt es sicher Fristen) und dann müssten  die beiden anderen eintreten, was sie aber ja auch nicht beide können,  da es ja nur ein Mitglied pro Land gibt, soviel ich weiß._

Bisher waren auch zwei Landesverbände in der Cips vertreten. Einmal der VDSF mit den Sportanglern (Casting) und dann der DAV für die Angler. Auch in UK gibt es midestens drei Mitgliedschaften; England, Wales und Schottland. Also warum in Deutschland nicht?

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Das sind immer von der CIPS zuerst mal zu genehmigende Ausnahmefälle, siehe deren Satzung.

Das ist aber eh nicht das Hauptproblem im DAFV..

Nur für die paar, die international wettangeln wollen.

Und dafür auch in Kauf nehmen, dass normale Vereinsveranstaltungen immer mehr unter Verdacht stehen (ok. viele natürlich auch zurecht, was Gesetze und AO angeht. Liegt ja aber nur daran, dass der VDSF das verbockt hat und der DAFV nicht in der Lage ist (schon gar nicht mit ihrer murksigen "Handreichung") da zielführend und vernünftig was für Angler allgemein zu erreichen. Lieber weitermauscheln (weil sonst "der Osten austritt" hört man aus präsidialen Verlautbarungen bei Gesprächen...))... ..

Die haben im DAFV ganz andere Probleme bez. Finanzen, Personal (fehlenden) Zielen und Richtung, interner Streit, weiterhin auseinanderstrebende Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF Landesverbände, Kampf um Pfründe, Macht, persönliche Eitelkeiten etc. (s.o.).

Dass da Angeln als solches, Angler wie wohl auch organisierte Angelfischer auf der Strecke bleiben, sollte langsam auch jeder Verbandsclaqeur mitbekommen haben - und das liegt sicher nicht an der CIPS-Geschichte, egal wie die ausgehen wird..


----------



## Sharpo (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sind immer von der CIPS zuerst mal zu genehmigende Ausnahmefälle, siehe deren Satzung.
> 
> Das ist aber eh nicht das Hauptproblem im DAFV..
> 
> ...




Und dies alles wurde bereits lange vor der Fusion von vielen Anglern vorausgesagt.
Man kennt halt so seine Pappenheimer in den LV und VDSF( ganz besonders)/ DAV.

Aber die Kollegen im DAV..haben es nicht gerafft.
(Warum nur im DAV? Weil es keine Fusion war sondern eine übernahme durch den VDSF)


----------



## Riesenangler (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

@Sharpo. #6. Endlich sagt es mal noch einer mehr, das das kein Zusammenschluss auf Augenhöhe war, sondern eine Feindliche Übernahme.
Und ich als DAVler rede mir seit vier Jahren das Maul fusselig, was uns alles so blühen wird, wenn wir der Übernahme zustimmen würden. Aber auf mich hört ja mal wieder keiner. Und die die es hörten, wollten es nicht wahr haben. Nach dem Motto, lass den Spinner mal sabbern, der hat eh keine Ahnung, das sind doch alles Angler und die uns im DAV nichts böses wollen. Und was ist gekommen?, das was wir jetzt haben. Das hatte ich schon vorhergesehen ohne das ich Hellseher bin. Da brauchte man nur mal in die Deutsche Geschichte der letzten zwei Jahrzehnte schauen, dann eins und eins zusammen Rechnen und schon wusste man was kommt.


----------



## Sharpo (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @Sharpo. #6. Endlich sagt es mal noch einer mehr, das das kein Zusammenschluss auf Augenhöhe war, sondern eine Feindliche Übernahme.



Ich wollte Thomas nur vorgreifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wir haben das ja schon bei bekannt werden von Satzung und (Kon)Fusionsvertrag geschrieben, dass das keine Fusion, sondern ein Übertritt ist...
Hat also jeder der Helden gewusst bzw. wissen können........

Kompetenz..

oder so...................

bzw. einfach selber schuld...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist also aus der Vetretung der Angler bei EU und BUND geworden.
> 
> Auch sollte den LV klar sein, ohne Geld wird man keine Lobbyarbeit gestalten können.


Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung was dem DAFV, der Präsidentin und den Geschäftsstellen sowie den Landesverbänden, die das alles ja abnicken mussten (und auch wieder werden jetzt auf der kommenden HV???) wirklich wichtig ist:

*Kosten Hauptversammlung 2013 *laut vorgelegter Zahlen (wenn da schon alles enthalten ist) mit nettem, geselligen Abend:
Über 70.000 Euro!!!!

*Haushaltsentwurf 2015 für Europaarbei*t:
2.500 Euro (ja richtig gelesen, *fürs ganze Jahr!*!) 

Das reicht einmal für Frau Dr. nach Brüssel fahren und vielleicht da anner Pommesbude noch ne Portion mit rot/weiss......


----------



## Riesenangler (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Ach, doch soviel?|gr: Ich hatte mit Null gerechnet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ach, doch soviel?|gr: Ich hatte mit Null gerechnet.


Für die HV?
Da hätt ich eher mit mehr gerechnet, zumindest der nette, gesellige, landestypische Abend dient ja nur der Eigenbespassung und bei der HV scheinen ja die meisten (angesichts der gefassten Beschlüsse) eh zu schlafen, um sich auf den geselligen Abend vorzubereiten......


----------



## Sharpo (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Was soll man zu solchen Zahlen noch sagen.

Der Vorstand gehört vom Hof gejagt.

Aber so ist es doch fast überall.

Die "Bonzen" gastieren in 5 Sterne Hotels und machen sich ein schönes Leben auf Kosten anderer.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Nicht für die HV, sondern für unsere Lobbyarbeit.
Das man mal eben 70000 Euro für eine Party rausschmeißt, die man nicht hat, das ist doch schon normal, da regt sich doch der deutsche Michel nicht mehr drüber auf, da sagt man doch lass mich mit dem "Kleinkram" in ruhe.|uhoh:
 Vorsicht, ist Ironisch gemeint. Man muss das ja mittlerweile mit angeben, damit es auch alle Verstehen. Aber ich denke mal das das die meisten schon gefressen haben, wie ich es meinte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Fusion auf Augenhöhe ?

Der DAV war von Anfang an nur als Marionette zum Machtausbau des VDSF gedacht.Friss oder stirb..

Macht in eigener Sache aber weniger für Angler.

So hat man liberale Ansichten immer hübsch unter Kontrolle.

Blöd nur,das es so langsam ans (kon)fusionierte eingemachte geht.

Immerhin..man geht dann zumindest auf Augenhöhe gemeinsam den Bach runter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Einfach abwarten - die HV kommt, was und wie die Funktionäre, Delegierten und Dilettanten aus den LV da abstimmen, werden wir ja mitkriegen.......

Vielleicht geschieht sogar mal ein Wunder und sie erklären in ihren Landesverbänden auch den sie zahlenden organisierten Angelfischern, warum sie wie abgestimmt haben..

Und vielleicht geschieht ein noch größeres Wunder (wenn Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen des DAFV mal satzungsgemäß und rechtzeitig einladen und Dokumente verschicken), dass sie auch vorher ihre Zahler mal fragen, wie sie abstimmen soll(t)en - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...

oder so................


----------



## mathei (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

welchen benutze ich zu diesem thema :q:q:q:q:q:q:q
oder den :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
einfach nur #q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Sharpo (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



mathei schrieb:


> welchen benutze ich zu diesem thema :q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> oder den :c:c:c:c:c:c
> einfach nur #q#q#q#q#q



Brauchste Baldrian?  :q


----------



## Smanhu (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Sagt mal, war das "Sprechen mit einer Stimme" nicht eins der Hauptargumente damals für die Fusion von fast allen Fusionsbefürwortern hier?
Tja, mit |bigeyes2500€uronen|bigeyes kann man Berge bewegen in Europa. Somit tritt der Dafv ja auch indirekt jenen welchen in die Weichteile, die sich so für diese Fusion hier eingesetzt haben und dies als Hauptargument aufgeführt haben!!
Aber Thomas, da bist bestimmt du dran schuld


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Ob ich oder der Weihnachtsmann:
Irgend ein anderer als die (Kon)Fusionäre und deren Abnicker aus den Landesverbänden wird schon schuld sein...

Denn:
Dass die nie zugeben werden, Fehler gemacht zu haben, das sollte jedem klar sein..

Genauso wenig werden die sich bei den organisierten Angelfischern, also den Zahlern in ihren Vereinen, für ihre so dumme und dilettantische Fusion entschuldigen...

Warum auch?

Die wehren sich ja nicht, lassen das alles geschehen und zahlen brav weiter..

Man wird die gleichen hohlen Parolen wie vor der (Kon)Fusion (mit einer Stimme, Arbeit im Bund und Europa) sicher wieder jetzt auf der HV hören - und dass man dafür halt mehr Kohle braucht und das alternativlos sei.

Dass die eine Bilanz vorlegen mit Nullleistung für immer mehr Kohle und das noch als tolle Leistung verkaufen???

Siehe dazu auch (damits nicht vergessen wird):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> >
> > es sind nun seit Rechtskraft des DAFV im Mai 2013 fast anderthalb Jahre ins Land gegangen.
> >
> > ...



So what?

Der organisierte Angelfischer schluckts, nickts ab und zahlt ja eh brav weiter..

Oder ob inzwischen für die kommende der HV bei den Delegierten und Funktionären doch so viele aufgewacht sind, dass sie sich zumindest mal Gedanken drüber machen, wie sie das ihren Zahlern in den Landesverbänden erklären sollen??

Und daher sich nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen?

Wir werden sehen - noch anderthalb Wochen...


----------



## Knispel (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Eine Frage : beinhaltet die CIPS nicht auch den Sport der Angler, dass Werfen auf der grünen Wiese ? Denn kann doch die Mitgliedschaft nicht abgegeben werden, da sonst das "Steckenpferd" der Deutschen Angler international nicht mehr durchgeführt werden kann, bzw. die betreffenen Gruppen den verband wechseln müssten. Was haben wir denn ? Wieder 2 Verbände wie früher ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Und?
Die kapieren doch das da alles eh nicht - abwarten, was die beschliessen in ihrer gnadenlosen Kompetenz und Weisheit...

Zudem ist die ganze CIPS-Geschichte eh das kleinste Problem, das die haben..

Es zeigt nur einmal mehr die Unfähigkeit.

Sie werdens schon (hin)richten auf der HV...........


----------



## XXXX (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Nein, Casting ist bei der ICF angesiedelt. Die Castingleute haben ihre eigen Förderation und sind nicht Mitglied in der CIPS.


----------



## Sharpo (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



DSAV schrieb:


> Nein, Casting ist bei der ICF angesiedelt. Die Castingleute haben ihre eigen Förderation und sind nicht Mitglied in der CIPS.




ja, perfekt.
Antrag des DSAV ändern.
Antrag stellen auf Kündigung der CIPS Mitgliedschaft des DAFV oder endlich im DAFV neue liberale Richtlinien mit dem BMF ausarbeiten.


Warum übernimmt man die CIPS Mitgliedschaft wenn sich die ehemaligen VDSF- LV eh dagegen stellen?
Hat man hier von Seiten des DAV vom sechser im Lotto geträumt?
Der VDSF macht doch nicht wegen einer Übernahme eine 180 Grad Kehrtwende.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Davon ab, nur wg. Vollständigkeit (nochmal: CIPS ist ein kleines Problem von ein paar Dutzend Leuten, die international wettangeln wollen und damit am Ende Vereinsangeln gefährden):
Auch Caster sind ja (warum auch immer) bei den organisierten Angelfischern und folglich genauso kompetent:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286734

Und da die kompetenten "Helden" in Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen des DAFV keine Tagesordnung für den Nachmittag mit den Abstimmungen mit versendet haben, weiss ja eh keiner, welche Punkt wann abgestimmt wird und was daraus für andere Anträge wie Abwahl Quinger, Ausschluss DSAV, Ausschluss DMV etc. folgen wird.

Wie gesagt, noch anderthalb Wochen, bis das alles irgendwie abgestimmt wird mit welchen Folgen auch immer für Angler oder das Angeln an sich..

Das ist den Delegierten und Funktionären der organisierten Angelfischer bisher wurscht gewesen und wird auch zukünftig wohl eher keine Rolle spielen - da gehts doch nur um Pfründe, Macht, persönliche Eitelkeiten, Selbsterhalt und Selbstbefriedigung...


----------



## Sharpo (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab, nur wg. Vollständigkeit (nochmal: CIPS ist ein kleines Problem von ein paar Dutzend Leuten, die international wettangeln wollen und damit am Ende Vereinsangeln gefährden):
> Auch Caster sind ja (warum auch immer) bei den organisierten Angelfischern und folglich genauso kompetent:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286734
> ...



Naja, Probleme mit dem "Wettangeln" National haben auch die normalen kleinen Angelvereine.
In wievielen Vereinen werden denn die Strecken erst kurz vor Angelbegin abgesteckt?
In wievielen Vereinen wird denn vor der Presse herumgedruckst? Ehrengaben statt Preise/ Gewinne.
Ergebnisse incl. Gewicht nicht mehr öffentlich bekannt gegeben. 
Etc.

Jetzt gibt es mittlerweile Hegefischen auf Schwarzmeergrundeln um ja ein Hegefischen in unseren "leeren" Gewässern im Ruhrpott zu legalisieren.
(Das ist so wie eine Hegejagd auf Ratte, entnimmste ein, schaffste Platz für zehn neue.)

Also ich denke, hier macht sich jeder etwas vor. 
Thema hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Eben, dazu gibts ja auch eigene Themen, hier gehts um die CIPS-Geschichte bei der HV, also:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nochmal: CIPS ist ein kleines Problem von ein paar Dutzend Leuten, die international wettangeln wollen und damit am Ende Vereinsangeln gefährden


----------



## Knispel (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Also meine Meinung : Wenn ich etwas nicht will ( nationales und Internationales Wettfischen ) und dafür auch das notwendige Werkzeug ( hier die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft )besitze um dieses zu verhindern, wäre ich doch nur blöde, diesen Trumpf aus Hand zugeben. Sorry aber so doof kann auch der DAFV nicht sein, S.Q. mit seinen DSAV und mit ihm die Meeresfischerlobby diesen ihm zu übergeben. Das käme m.E. einen Verrat an allen Befürworten und Mitkämpfern der Thesen des ehem. Oberstaatsanwaltes, die ja heute noch Gültigkeit besitzen, gleich ....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das käme m.E. einen Verrat an allen Befürworten und Mitkämpfern der Thesen des ehem. Oberstaatsanwaltes, die ja heute noch Gültigkeit besitzen, gleich ....



Wenns der Sache dient..

In der Sache hätte ein DAFV nämlich einiges gutzumachen.

Das wäre besser als irgendwelches halbgares Handreichungsgewäsch.

Diese unsäglichen Thesen waren der wahre Verrat !

Ideologische Kastration und Stigmatisierung.

In den Lokus damit !


----------



## holgär (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Sorry Knispel,

das versteh ich so nicht - und will ich auch nicht !

Im Gegenteil, wenn der DAFV dem DSAV (oder so ....) die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft gibt, hat er doch das Problem der Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit minimiert. UNd er muß dafür auch kein Geld mehr ausgeben !

Der DSAV tritt wieder aus dem DAFV aus (hatten wir das nicht so ähnlich schon mal) und es gibt einen kleinen Verband, der dann Wettangeln, die tierschutzrechtlich unbedenklich sind, veranstaltet. UNd das ist definitv möglich !

Dem würden doch auch einige Vereine folgen, aber wer satzungsfest ist, weiß auch , daß Vereine, die Gewässer ihr eigen nennen können oder dürfen, bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit auch ihr Vermögen verlieren.

Ergo: Ein Problem für die kommende HV des DAFV weniger !

Und kostet nicht mal Geld !

VG

Holger


----------



## Sharpo (6. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



holgär schrieb:


> Sorry Knispel,
> 
> das versteh ich so nicht - und will ich auch nicht !
> 
> ...



Knispel meinte folgendes: 
Im DAFv gibt es Strömungen die, die Art des Angelns wie viele Matchangler, Stipper und Feederangler derzeit praktizieren nicht befürworten.
Heisst gegen Hegefischen mit Wettkampfcharacter, heisst gegen "Wettangeln" im Ausland.
Um diese Art des Angelns weiter zu unterbinden (Interessen/ Glauben durchsetzen) wird die CIPS Mitgliedschaft nicht abgegeben. Selbst daran aber auch nicht teilgenommen. Andere dürfen nicht etwas machen, was nicht sein kann.
Boykotthaltung! Ideologie geprägt.


----------



## Knispel (7. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Knispel meinte folgendes:
> Im DAFv gibt es Strömungen die, die Art des Angelns wie viele Matchangler, Stipper und Feederangler derzeit praktizieren nicht befürworten.
> Heisst gegen Hegefischen mit Wettkampfcharacter, heisst gegen "Wettangeln" im Ausland.
> Um diese Art des Angelns weiter zu unterbinden (Interessen/ Glauben durchsetzen) wird die CIPS Mitgliedschaft nicht abgegeben. Selbst daran aber auch nicht teilgenommen. Andere dürfen nicht etwas machen, was nicht sein kann.
> Boykotthaltung! Ideologie geprägt.



Stimmt @Sharpo , so meinte ich das. Ich war über 30 Jahre auf Vereins und LV - Ebene als Gewässerwart tätig und kann in etwa beurteilen wie die Herren - die nach meinem Ausscheiden aus allen Ehrenämtern heute noch tätig sind ( vorallen auf LV-Ebene ) "ticken".


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Nochmal:
An der CIPS-Geschichte wird der DAFV weder genesen noch zu Grunde gehen..

Ist ein reiner "Stellvertreterkrieg" der unterschiedlichen "Filosofien"...

DSAV und DMV rausschmeissen (oder die sollen  gleich selber kündigen, wenn sie clever genug wären...), CIPS aufgeben, damit die sich drum bewerben können, schon ist das Thema erledigt. 

Allerdings natürlich nicht für die 2013 und 2014 stattgefundenen Veranstaltungen unter DAFV-Regie, nur für die Zukunft.

Dann müssten sich zukünftig grundsätzlich nur noch DSAV und DMV damit rumschlagen, in wie weit das konform mit der Gemeinnützigkeit geht und weder der Dachverband noch andere Landesverbände oder Vereine (ausser die veranstalten selber dem Schreiben des BMF und der AO widersprechende Angeln - dann aber selber schuld und zuerst mal keine anderen gefährdet wie jetzt..).

Dann bleiben aber immer noch die weiteren Baustellen, die für Angeln, Angler wie auch für organisierte Angelfischer in BV und LV letztlich wichtiger sind, als die Frage, wie die paar (Dutzend) internationalen Wettangler sich organisieren.

Kaputte Finanzen, zusammenstreichen aller Leistungen, keine angelpolitische Zielrichtung (nur Wischiwaschi, das niemand weh tun soll), bescheuerte "Handreichung" zu Gemneinschaftsangeln, Beitragserhöhung, Umlage, zu hohe Eigenverwaltungsquote (auch Gemeinnützigkeitsgefährdung), kein vernünftiges und zu viel Personal und Geschäftsstellen, keinerlei vernünftige Lobbypolitik, keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, praktisch Null in Sachen Bund und Europa, VDSF/DAFV-GmbH, Rücktritte, und, und, und........



PS:
Nochmal durchgelesen und folgenden "Fehler" bemerkt:

Man kann ja eigentlich nicht von "Baustellen" sprechen.
_"Dann bleiben aber immer noch die weiteren Baustellen"_

Da auf einer Baustelle im Allgemeinen zielgerichtet und konstruktiv etwas aufgebaut wird.

Während BV und LV sowohl bei der (Kon)Fusion wie in den nun über anderthalb Jahren seit Rechtskraft bewiesen haben, dass sie das genau ja nicht können...

Es wären also eher Begriffe wie "Ruinen, Kraut- und Rübenacker, Misthaufen" oder ähnliche angebracht, als eine eher noch positiv besetzte "Baustelle"....


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Du meinst "Trümmergrundstücke":m

Obwohl, nein, selbst die könnte man ja noch sinnvoll neu bebauen.#c


----------



## kati48268 (7. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

"Kontaminiertes Gebiet" wäre dann besser. :m

Und passt auch inhaltlich, da der DAFV unendlich viel verbrannte Erde hinterlassen wird, zumindest bei Anglern.

Andere Institutionen wie Bund, EU, NGOs,... haben letztendlich noch nie von einer Bundesweiten Interessenvertretung von Anglern gehört, da konnten die durch Nixtun nicht allzuviel kaputt machen. 
Allenfalls, dass eine neue Vertretung von Anglern lange Zeit mit dem Peinlichkeitsgestank des Vorgängers herumlaufen muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Allenfalls, dass eine neue Vertretung von Anglern lange Zeit mit dem Peinlichkeitsgestank des Vorgängers herumlaufen muss.


"neue" Vertretung?
Würde voraussetzen, dass der VDSF, DAV oder DAFV jemals Angler vertreten hätte..

Getreten vielleicht...........................

so what?


----------



## kati48268 (7. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Ok, ok,... ich formuliere korrekter:
"Sollte es jemals auf Bundesebene eine wirkliche Vertretung von Anglern geben, wird diese..."


----------



## holgär (10. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Hallo Knispel,

sorry, dann hab ich den etwas ironischen Unterton nicht verstanden .....

Es wär so einfach, aber wahrscheinlich ist es für manchen der an den Schalthebeln Sitzenden einfach nur schön, andere zu drangsalieren. 

Warten wir mal, bis die Kohle aus ist.

VG

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Nur nochmal zum festhalten:
Tagesordnung wurde satzungswidrig zu spät verschickt.

Antragsfrist wurde gegen die GO verkürzt.

Trotz der neuen Anträge aus den LV zur HV kam keine neue Tagesordnung mit dem Material, in der die Anträge und deren zeitliche Abhandlung und Abstimmung auf der HV festgeschrieben wurden, nur für die Vorträge morgens (die eh keinen interessieren dürften).

Und obwohl der Rücktritt Dr. Meinelts schon 3 Wochen her ist, sind weder Präsidium mit 13 Mitgliedern, 2 Geschäftsstellen mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten in der Lage, das auf dem "Aushängeschild" des Verbandes, ihrer Internetseite zu kommunizieren oder richtig zu stellen.

Dr. Meinelt wird immer noch als Vize geführt.

Und heute morgen nun die nächste Schote:
Von der Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach ging eine Mail raus, in der man sich dafür "entschuldigte", dass versehentlich bei der Zusammenstellung des Delegiertenmaterials der Bericht der Revisoren nicht komplett eingearbeitet worden wäre. 

Man würde sich dafür nun entschuldigen und würde den kompletten Bericht in der Anlage beifügen.  

Man würde selbstverständlich allen Delegierten den Bericht zur Verfügung stellen und vor Ort austeilen. 



Bei den Finanzdilettanten im DAFV wundert mich das eigentlich nicht - und wer schon bei Einladung, Tagesordnung und Fristen sich nicht unbedingt an Satzung oder GO hält..................


----------



## GandRalf (11. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wieso?

Es ist doch genug Zeit die Berichte während der Vorträge am Vormittag durchzuarbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Und ich kann wieder wegen des deutschen Rechtes nicht schreiben, was ich davon wirklich halte...............


Ob die LV ihre Vereine und die ihre alles bezahlenden, organisierten Angelfischer davon wohl unterrichten werden????

Oder ob sie stumpf die Beitragserhöhung abnicken werden??

So, dass zusätzlich zu den 13 Präsidiumsmitgliedern, den 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten noch ein paar Leute eingestellt werden können??

Dass die wenigstens ab nächstem Jahr dann satzungsgemäß Einladungen und Material vollständig und rechtzeitig an ihre Mitglieder, Funktionäre und Delegierten rausschicken können?

So 2 - 3 Vollzeitstellen vielleicht noch, wenn die anderen aus Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen augenscheinlich so überlastet sind (mit was auch immer....) oder ihre Kompetenzen eben irgendwo anders haben (wo auch immer) ??...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Vermutlich werden ja Juristen vor Ort sein und diese werden sicherlich auf Einhaltung der Satzung/ GO achten- als Delegierter ist man ja schließlich in der Verantwortung auf Einhaltung der Satzung/ GO zu achten. Oder man ist nicht mehr tragbar. Ein Delegierter ist im Vertrauen gewählt. Sollte man über diese Verstöße hinwegsehen, wäre das Vertrauen verspielt. 

Naja, und sollten die unter den hier veröffentlichten Voraussetzungen eine Beitragserhöhung beschließen, sollte jeder organisierte Angler den Gang zum zuständigen Amtsgericht in Erwägung ziehen. Zumindest wenn die Beitragserhöhung den Angler direkt betrifft, also in Folge eine Beitragserhöhung diese über LV/ Vereine an den organisierten Angler durchgereicht wird...

PS: die werden sich vor Ort noch alle auf die Schultern klopfen, dass man es noch geschafft hat, den Delegierten diese Material noch pünktlich zur HV vor Ort zur Verfügung zu stellen. Und jeder Delegierte wird bei der Übergabe artig DANKE sagen. Oder gibt es nur ein Exemplar für alle...?


----------



## Pennywise (11. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Vermutlich werden ja Juristen vor Ort sein und diese werden sicherlich auf Einhaltung der Satzung/ GO achten- als Delegierter ist man ja schließlich in der Verantwortung auf Einhaltung der Satzung/ GO zu achten.



Janee, iss klar...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ein Delegierter ist im Vertrauen gewählt.



Oder wie Frau Dr. schon treffend sagte oder schrieb (habs grad nich mehr aufm Schirm):

"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wenn sich keiner wehrt - hat sie ja recht..........

oder?

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das ablaufen wird am Wochenende auf der HV..

Dass es LV gibt, die Anwälte dabei haben, die beauftragt sind, da grundsätzlich mal etwas aufzupassen, das weiss ich allerdings schon..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Vermutlich werden ja Juristen vor Ort sein und diese werden sicherlich auf Einhaltung der Satzung/ GO achten- als Delegierter ist man ja schließlich in der Verantwortung auf Einhaltung der Satzung/ GO zu achten.






Pennywise schrieb:


> Janee, iss klar...



Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher! Sollten nicht alle Mitglieder - nicht nur die Anwesenden! - durch Zustimmung den Einladungsmangel (den es ja nach vorliegenden Infos gibt )beheben, wären alle Beschlüsse unwirksam! Also kann jedes Mitglied - das mit einem Abstimmungsergebnis nicht einverstanden ist - durch Verweigerung der Zustimmung in diesem Punkt die Unwirksamkeit der Beschlüsse erreichen. Sollte des zuständige Amtsgericht Kenntnis von diesem Einladungsmangel erhalten - wovon ich überzeugt bin - würde es keine Änderungen von z.B. Wahlen im Vereinsregister eintragen. Also alles ganz einfach |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Mitglieder sind aber nur die Landes- und Spezialverbände...

Geübt im Abnicken....

Wird schon nix passieren...

Zudem man ja noch wenigstens etwas Rückgrat bräuchte, um so gegen den BV vorzugehen...

Also insgesamt mehr als unwahrscheinlich in meinen Augen...


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Das müsste jetzt mal ein Jurist sagen, inwieweit ein Außenstehender oder ein Delegierter im Falle offenkundig satzungswidrigem oder dem Vereinsrecht widersprechenden Handelns juristische Schritte einleiten könnte. #c

Aber wie Thomas es schon darlegte: Wenn wieder mal keiner der Delegierten genügend A.... in der Hose hat, um im Vorfeld diese nicht satzungsgemäß organisierte HV in Grund und Boden zu stampfen und die Verantwortlichen für die Verschwendung der Verbandsgelder zur Verantwortung zu ziehen, wird es während und nach der HV auch keiner tun. Dumpf nicken ist ja auch ungleich weniger anstrengend als aufzustehen und den Mund aufzumachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Ne, Honey, nicht die Delegierten oder Funktionäre - es MUSS offiziell von einem Landes- oder Spezialverband kommen - nur die als solche sind Mitglieder.

Zudem werden einige nicht klagen, weil sie die Beschlüsse nutzen könnten, um raus zu kommen (1 LV bei Beitragserhöhung (auch wenn die faktisch schon eingetreten ist (verdeckt) durch Leistungskürzung), ein anderer wenn weiterhin Veranstaltungen wie 2013/2014 stattfinden, bei mehreren anderen LV hört man schon, dass auf deren HVs nächstes Jahr Anträge zur Kündigung kommen sollen, weil doch einige Vereine nicht mehr einsehen, das alles so blind weiter zu bezahlen.

Auch aus dem LV des Finanzvizes hört man interessante Dinge, auch da ist wohl die Lust auf Verbleib im BV eher eingeschränkt bzw. nur noch beim Präsi da vorhanden.

Das ist alles so wirr, so dilettantisch, so undurchsichtig, dass momentan eben keinerlei Vorhersagen möglich sind.

Anfang näxter Woche nach dieser HV werden wir wohl mehr wissen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wenn es Eintragungen im Vereinsregister betrifft, kann jeder das zuständige Amtsgericht informieren- wenn der Mangel nicht durch Zustimmung aller Mitglieder korrigiert wird. Fraglich ist es bei Beitragserhöhungen, die dann ja - wenn diese Erhöhungen durchgereicht werden - den Angler direkt betreffen...

Die Frage ist - und ich stelle sie gerne noch einmal - ob die Delegierten sich Ihrer Verantwortung bewusst und in der Lage sind, Korrekturen dieser satzungswidrigen Einladung und die eventuell negativen Folgen ihren Mitgliedern zu vermitteln... Sollten Entscheidungen plötzlich den kleinen Angler treffen, wird dieser unter Umständen ja doch einmal nachfragen. Bei Geld hört die Freundschaft bekanntlich auf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ob die Delegierten sich Ihrer Verantwortung bewusst und in der Lage sind,


ja, neee, is klar..............
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das müsste jetzt mal ein Jurist sagen, inwieweit ein Außenstehender oder ein Delegierter im Falle offenkundig satzungswidrigem oder dem Vereinsrecht widersprechenden Handelns juristische Schritte einleiten könnte. #c


 
Mir wurde kürzlich erklärt, dass nur die direkten Mitglieder, sprich die Mitgliedsverbände, gerichtlich gegen satzungswidrige Handlungen vorgehen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Ist auch mein Kenntnisstand, wie gesagt/geschrieben, aber ich hab das noch nicht nach Schlupflöchern durchsucht..


----------



## Sharpo (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir wurde kürzlich erklärt, dass nur die direkten Mitglieder, sprich die Mitgliedsverbände, gerichtlich gegen satzungswidrige Handlungen vorgehen können.




So mir auch bekannt.
Aber eine nicht fristgerechte Einladung zur JHV, macht diese aber noch nicht ungültig.
Die Gerichte sind sich da leider nicht einig, obwohl die Tendenz seit einiger Zeit zur Ungültigkeit gehen soll.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. November 2014)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir wurde kürzlich erklärt, dass nur die direkten Mitglieder, sprich die Mitgliedsverbände, gerichtlich gegen satzungswidrige Handlungen vorgehen können.



Gilt wie bereits gesagt für alle Beschlüsse, die nicht das Vereinsregister betreffen.

Auch muss kein Mitglied - sollte der Einladungsmangel nicht durch Zustimmung aller Mitglieder behoben werden - gegen diese Beschlüsse vorgehen, da eh unwirksam.

D.h. ich kann auch noch später gegen dieses Beschlüsse vorgehen. Sollte mir also in 2015 etwas nicht passen, kann ich die HV aus 2014 anfechten und alles danach wäre hinfällig.

Hätten die eigentlich Kohle für ne ´neue HV...?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber eine nicht fristgerechte Einladung zur JHV, macht diese aber noch nicht ungültig.
> Die Gerichte sind sich da leider nicht einig, obwohl die Tendenz seit einiger Zeit zur Ungültigkeit gehen soll.


 
 Wenn der Mangel nicht behoben wird, sind alle Beschlüsse unwirksam. Regelt das BGB und wird mit Urteil vom BGH aus 2007 bestätigt. Kann bei Zeiten das Urteil mal raussuchen...


----------



## Sharpo (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Danke,

gibt aber noch einnige andere Fallstricke.

Sollte zum Beispiel in der Satzung stehen der 1. Vorsitzende lädt ein.

Die Einladung aber vom 2. Vorsitzenden kommt, oder evtl. sogar vom Geschäftsführer.

Ist die Versammlung ungültig.

Oder die Sache mit der schriftlichen Einladung (Schriftform).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Naja, wir werden ja sehen, was rauskommt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Man hört aus berufenen, gut informierten Quellen von weiteren Rücktritten munkeln.

Sollte Quinger abgewählt werden, hat angeblich ein weiterer Referent aus dem Präsidium angekündigt, dann auch sein Amt niederlegen zu wollen.

Ein weiterer Vizepräsident überlegt sich wohl ebenfalls hin zu schmeissen, das komme jetzt wohl aber auf Präsidiumssitzung morgen und Verbandsausschuss an, was da rauskommen würde. Auch sein Landesverband würde es wohl gerne sehen, wenn er sein Amt im Bundesverband niederlegen würde..

Lassen wir uns überraschen........


----------



## Sharpo (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Verlassen die Ratten das sinkende Schiff??  |kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Schönes Bild mit dem Schiff. |supergri

 Der Kahn, zusammen geflickt aus 2 nicht zusammenpassenden Wracks, hatte nie eine Ahnung, wohin man eigentlich will, bzw. gab es die unterschiedlichsten Reisewünsche.
 Und niemand hatte eine Ahnung, wie man segelt ...oder warum überhaupt.
 Und nun springen in schwerer See & Angesichts des unvermeidlichen Eisbergs, einige über Board, andere werden über die Rehling geworfen.
 Nur _die_ Käpt'n steht verlassen an Deck und ruft "folgt mir, welch wunderschöne Reise..." :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Ich warte noch auf die Variante "Meuterei auf der Bounty "


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Würde bedeuten, dass die Delegierten auf dieser HV plötzlich irgendwie in der Mehrzahl Hirn, Anstand, Rückgrat und Verantwortung entdecken würden..

Ich träume ja auch immer wieder gerne mal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762


----------



## Knispel (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man hört aus berufenen, gut informierten Quellen von weiteren Rücktritten munkeln.
> 
> Sollte Quinger abgewählt werden, hat angeblich ein weiterer Referent aus dem Präsidium angekündigt, dann auch sein Amt niederlegen zu wollen.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir schon denken wer .... Wie im Kindergarten : Bekomme ich das nicht, spiele ich nicht mehr mit dir. Außerhalb des Kindergartens könnte man solch eine Ankündigung Erpressung nennen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Erpressung könnts nur sein, wenn jemand oder wenigstens ein Teil traurig drüber wäre über einen solchen Rücktritt...

Wenn sich viele drüber freuen würden, kann man ja schlecht jemand damit "erpressen"...

Warten wirs ab, geht ja morgen los mit Präsidiumssitzung und VA.....


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Stell Dir vor, es gäbe Präsidiumsneuwahlen...

...und keiner will es werden :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Denk ans letzte Jahr:
Da sind am Ende auch alle umgefallen und nun haben sie halt das, was sie da abgestimmt haben.

Die werden das schon schaukeln....


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge gerade einen netten älteren Herrn mit schlohweißem Haar, der aufsteht und sagt: "Na wenn es keiner machen will, dann stünde ich zur Verfügung!"

...



....


und eine Horde begeisterter Ex-VDSF-Junkies mit minutenlangen Standing Ovations:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zum festhalten:
> Tagesordnung wurde satzungswidrig zu spät verschickt.
> 
> Antragsfrist wurde gegen die GO verkürzt.
> ...


Hehehe, die lesen wohl doch mit - nun haben sie Dr. Meinelt endlich raus genommen als Vize......

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/praesidium


----------



## Hezaru (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Honeyball,
Das mit dem älteren Herrn könnte ich mir vorstellen, nur mit dem aufstehen konnte es eng werden:q
Aber die Zeit wird jetzt knapp.
Es geht um Kohle und nur darum. Bei Geld hört aber bei vielen der Spass auf. Ist jedenfalls meine Hoffnung.
Beitragserhöhungen oder Umlagen erhöhen ohne genaue Darlegung warum und weshalb und ohne Zerpflückung der Bilanz 2013
hätten in keinem Verband der Welt eine Chance durchzugehen, auser in diesem.Und vor allem muss man ja die Gegenleistung dafür sehen.
Wenn wieder durchgewunken wird wie soll es dann weitergehen?
Noch ein Jahr ohne mehr Kohle geht wohl nicht.
Und das der Finanzvize nicht da ist und man keine aktuellen Zahlen habe, aber eine Beitragserhöhung bräuchte, kann sich ein Delegierter eigentlich nicht gefallen lassen..

Einzig wichtig währe das keine Beitrags-umlage Erhöhung beschlossen wird.
Und das keine LVs zurückkommen mit irgendwelchen Ködern..
Eine Prognose wage ich bei denen nicht mehr..

Uns Bayern geht das ja erstmal nichts an, ich hoffe aber das der LV Bayern nicht kippt. Mein Respekt vor unserem Mittelfr. Verband ist auch deutlich gestiegen. Ohne zu Kuschen seine Meinung zu vertreten ist in Angelverbänden wohl nicht so üblich, aber Richtig (m.M.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



> Es geht um Kohle und nur darum. Bei Geld hört aber bei vielen der Spass auf. Ist jedenfalls meine Hoffnung.


Ich wette, dass die am Ende (wieder mal) alles abnicken - es muss ja am Ende der organisierte Angelfischer bezahlen.

Die Sachsen mit ihrem offenen Brief (keine Beitragserhöhung etc.) werden genauso umfallen wie bei der (Kon)Fusion, der LSFV-SH wird ne Möglichkeit finden, wie er seinen organisierten Angelfischern sowohl die Kohle für den Seekauf wie auch für Beitragserhöhung zusammen mauschelt, Weser-Ems wird am Ende auch wieder mit seinem Präsi stimmen (die sind ja auch beim VDSF damals umgefallen bei der (Kon)Fusion), für die Ex-DAV-LV ist Frau Dr. eh die letzte Chance, das klappt schon, keine Panik ;-)))

Wenns gegen Angler und das Angeln gehen soll, werden sie schon wieder wie immer die Mehrheiten zusammen kriegen..


----------



## Ossipeter (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Honeyball,
> Das mit dem älteren Herrn könnte ich mir vorstellen, nur mit dem aufstehen konnte es eng werden:q
> Aber die Zeit wird jetzt knapp.
> Es geht um Kohle und nur darum. Bei Geld hört aber bei vielen der Spass auf. Ist jedenfalls meine Hoffnung.
> ...



Kann dir nur in vollem Umfang zustimmen!


----------



## Hezaru (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Thomas,
es ist bei Verbandsabstimmungen und im Verein oft so das sich bei der Frage "Wer ist dagegen" sich kein Finger rührt.
Sind aber mal die ersten 5 bis 10 Finger oben, wird der Rest oft Mutiger.
Ohne Erklärung und Zerpflückung der Bilanz 2013 dürfte niemand einer Beitragserhöhung zustimmen.In diesem Verband ist aber alles ein bischen anders.
Dazu die offene Frage der Allgemeinnützigkeit,das sind Existenzgefährdende Fragen für die Vereine, die Finanzierer.
Ich hätte nichts gegen einen BV der sich massiv für die Fischereirechte einsetzt (Angeln und Besatz ist Sache der Bewirtschafter) bei Wassernutzungsrechten gehts ja auch (hier verdient der Staat auch kräftig mit).

Aber die Idioten schiessen ja noch dagegen.
Ein guter Anglerverband währ mir auch 5-10 Euro wert. (Bund)
Der aktuelle keine 10 Cent.

Wenn jeder erklähren müsste wofür die mehr Kohle brauen währ der Käse schnell gegessen, aber diese Struktur der Zustimmung ist schon genial, aber vor langem in D. erfunden.
Schau mer mal obs gelöscht wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ein guter Anglerverband währ mir auch 5-10 Euro wert. (Bund)
> Der aktuelle keine 10 Cent.


Wär ich gleich dabei und das unterschreibe ich so.

Denk mal wieder an mein Posting oben, wenn nacheinander die Ergebnisse rauskommen und am Ende der organisierte Angelfischer noch mehr Kohle für noch weniger Leistung bezahlt - und sich das weiter freudig gefallen lässt...

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...

Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass in den LV, die das alles mit ihren Delegierten und Funktionären ja angefangen und verbockt haben, jetzt irgendwie über Nacht Hirn, Anstand, Rückgrat und Verantwortung vom Himmel gefallen wäre..

Sonst hätte sich schon lange mal einer fürs Desaster entschuldigt.........

Hast Du irgendne Entschuldigung gehört von einem der Damen und Herren, die das bis jetzt verbockt haben und die jetzt wieder zusammen sitzen für Beitragserhöhung etc..??


----------



## Hezaru (13. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Deshalb trau ich mir auch keine Prognose mehr zu...
aber die Zeit wird eng und ohne Erhöhung lässt sich ein Jahr jetzt legal nicht mehr überbrücken.....
Schau mer mal nächste Woche weiter...

Morgen geh ich mal wieder Angeln, ist ja z.Z. noch erlaubt


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ein guter Anglerverband währ mir auch 5-10 Euro wert. (Bund)
> Der aktuelle keine 10 Cent.
> 
> Wenn jeder erklähren müsste wofür die mehr Kohle brauen währ der Käse schnell gegessen, aber diese Struktur der Zustimmung ist schon genial, aber vor langem in D. erfunden.
> Schau mer mal obs gelöscht wird.



Wenn zus. mal in VDSF Zeiten zurückgeblickt wird,müsste man noch Geld herausbekommen.Was seit der Fusion "geleistet"wurde,hat ja ausser einem Reload unter neuem Namen mit alten Geistern nicht wirklich einen positiven Aha Effekt..eher das Gegenteil.

Es ist nicht nur die Struktur der Zustimmung,der Gesamtaufbau  hapert an Möglichkeiten der direkten Einflussnahme durch die eigentlichen Beitragszahler.

Das mag vor 40 Jahren ja noch halbwegs Zeitgemäß gewesen sein. Heutzutage ähnelts dann doch eher einer trägen Pseudoverbandsdemokratie mit Lizenz zum Geld verbraten und einer Politik ganz klar am Angler vorbei.

Man hat es schlicht nicht gebacken bekommen,sich altbekannten Problemen zu widmen, überholtes zu reformieren,geschweige sich neuen Themen und Herausforderungen zu stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2014)

RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn zus. mal in VDSF Zeiten zurückgeblickt wird,müsste man noch Geld herausbekommen.Was seit der Fusion "geleistet"wurde,hat ja ausser einem Reload unter neuem Namen mit alten Geistern nicht wirklich einen positiven Aha Effekt..eher das Gegenteil.



Dafür wollen sie ja jetzt erst mal P.M. zum Ehrenpräsi machen ;-)



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Man hat es schlicht nicht gebacken bekommen,sich altbekannten Problemen zu widmen, überholtes zu reformieren,geschweige sich neuen Themen und Herausforderungen zu stellen.


Gut zusammen gefasst, nicht ansatzweise haben die was Positives gebacken bekommen, so ischs..


Aber heute gehts ja los mit Präsidiumssitzung und Verbandsausschuss, morgen dann HV, da werden wir dann sehen, wie die meinen, ihre organisierten Angelfischer, ihr Zahlvieh, weiter beglücken zu können...

PS:
Morgens um die Zeit schon 10 Gäste im Politikforum?

Ich glaube die sitzen in Berlin im Hotel und ackern sich hier durch ;-))

Willkommen....


----------



## Honeyball (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Ich weiß noch, wie wir vor der Fusion schon hier darüber diskutiert haben, dass der VdSF finanziell vielleicht etwas klamm sein könnte und sich deshalb den DAV einverleiben wollte und wie wir darüber befunden haben, dass die Bilanzen des DAV irgendwie komisch aussahen wegen irgendwelcher Rücklagen oder was das war.
Jetzt, wo offenkundig ist, das damals schon alles Finanzielle nach außen besser dargestellt wurde und es tatsächlich auch in der Finanzmathematik so ist, dass Minus + Minus immer noch Minus ergibt und nicht etwa doch vielleicht Plus (welch überraschende Erkenntnis), werden manche Einäugigen mit Sehschwäche zwar ein klein wenig wacher als die Vollblinden, aber ob das schon zur Erkenntnis reicht???

Naja, wenn man das Schlimmste erwartet, kann es ja nur besser werden :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Honeyball schrieb:


> (...)aber ob das schon zur Erkenntnis reicht???



Nein, anscheinend nicht. Da musste nur im SH Forum mal den Beitrag von 07.13 Uhr zum Thema DAFV lesen.... 

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...elfischerverbandes-(DAFV)&p=354105#post354105

Ein "Kritiker" stellt eine Frage und wird gleich angegangen. Die werden es niemals lernen. Oder merken die Befürworter, dass die Kritiker von vor der Fusion recht hatten/ haben und man jetzt als Befürworter DAFV/ Fusion nur nicht sein Gesicht verlieren will? Dann kann ich die Befürworter beruhigen. Euer Gesicht habt ihr längst verloren...

 Wie oft haben wir uns erhofft, dass etwas positives bei den Sitzungen rauskommt? Ich weiß es nicht, aber positives habe ich noch nicht erkennen können! Somit habe ich auch jetzt wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## GandRalf (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



> Ich glaube die sitzen in Berlin im Hotel und ackern sich hier durch ;-))



Hauptsache, es ist lehrreich und man nimmt auch die richtigen Argumente mit!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Du gehörst wohl auch zu den 5 - 7%, die glauben, die wären lernfähig und könnten irgendwas verbessern?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294433&page=4

;-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Erstes Stimmungsbild aus Berlin.

Das Präsidium sitzt seit 9 Uhr 30 in seiner Sitzung.

Es wäre allgemein bei vielen/fast allen Landesverbänden eine indifferente, aber von mehreren vor allem als "gereizt" bezeichnete, Stimmung vorherrschen.

Nach mehreren Kontakten mit Delegierten und Präsidiumsmitgliedern heute morgen kann ich  nur konstatieren, dass bis dato immer noch keine Linie abzusehen ist, in welche Richtung sich das alles entwickeln könnte..


----------



## Sharpo (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Keine Sorge, die werden dem DAFV schon Linientreu bleiben.


----------



## GandRalf (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Man darf doch noch frei träumen, oder?|supergri


----------



## Sharpo (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Man darf doch noch frei träumen, oder?|supergri





Am Tage? Während der Arbeit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762


----------



## GandRalf (14. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Das WE winkt schon!

Heute Abend Konzert und dann mal sehen welcher See oder Kanal mich anzieht!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

*ohohohohohooh..................*

Da hats aber "geknirscht" auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung gestern...

Da war auch von persönlichem Angehen und Geschrei bei diversen Themen die Rede - "Deutschland, einig Anglerland"......


Nacheinander, aus gut informierten Quellen, ohne Gewähr.....

> Antrag Mohnert Ehrenpräsident wurde zurückgezogen bzw. abgelehnt..
Das wird Mohnert (anwesend, zur "Ehrung"?) sicher "freuen"..

> Es gab bis gestern abend noch keinen Kandidaten als Vizepräsident, eben so nicht für die Revisoren.

> Der Antrag, dass das Präsidium die Wahlordnung überarbeiten solle, um den größeren LV mehr Gewicht zu verleihen (1 Stimme pro 2- statt pro 4000 Zahlern), sei wohl wg. "handwerklicher Fehler" (der Präsidentin?) vom Tisch

> Austritt Kündigung beim DOSB wird wohl durchgehen, obwohl die Mitgliedschaft im (Kon)Fusionsvertrag festgeschrieben wurde (naja, Satzung und Verträge und Ordnungen, was der DAFV davon bzw. wie sich daran hält, ist ja eh schon bekannt (Einladung))..

> Die Anträge Rausschmiss Quinger und DSAV sind offen, keine Richtung erkennbar.

Jetzt kommts (was ich zu dem "grandiosen" Einfall schreiben soll, kann ich wegen deutschen Rechtes nicht öffentlich schreiben):
> Das Präsidium will immer noch die Beitragserhöhung 2016, aber erst in der HV Ende 2015 drüber abstimmen lassen, weil sie jetzt wohl keine Mehrheit sehen, um das auf dieser HV durch zu bekommen...

> Die "Umlage" für 2015 soll dann jetzt freiwillig sein (kann wirklich jemand so bescheuert sein, diesem toten Gaul noch Hafer ins Maul zu stopfen vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer aus seinen Vereinen - wirklich??? So blöde kann niemand sein. Und wenn doch, hoffe ich, dass solche Trxxxxx schnellstmöglich öffentlich werden..) - und auf einer freiwilligen Umlage nen Haushalt planen?
HALLO WACH!!!....

> Ebenfalls unklar ist, ob die Finanzkommission und damit die Klatsche fürs Präsidium und den Finanzvize kommen wird.


Anmerkung:
Das "Problem" bei solchen "Probe"abstimmungen im VA:
Man kann ja nur schnell feststellen, ob eine Mehrheit der LV zustimmen würde, nicht aber, ob da genügend größere dabei sind, um auch die Mehrheit der Stimmen zu kriegen..


PS:
Abends beim Fussballspiel hatte die Präsidentin an der Bar wohl angeblich großen "Zuspruch" aus dem Kreise der Landes- und Spezialverbände:
Sie sass angeblich da alleine....

PPS:
Angesichts dieser "Leistung" des DAFV-Präsidiums und der Zerstrittenheit im Verband, sind mehrere LV am überlegen, zu kündigen, evtl. noch heute auf der Sitzung bekannt zu geben..


PPPS:
Meine persönliche Meinung zur Kompetenz von Präsidium, Dach- und den ihn stützenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden, da es scheinbar doch immer noch mal schlimmer kommen kann MIT diesem DAFV:
Schreddern........................................ ..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Naja,  der LSFV SH kündigt im eigenen Forum ja bereits eine geplante Beitragserhöhung für den eigenen Verband um 0,50 Euro an....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja,  der LSFV SH kündigt im eigenen Forum ja bereits eine geplante Beitragserhöhung für den eigenen Verband um 0,50 Euro an....



Und?
Die dürfen doch ihre organisierten Angelfischer weiter abzocken in SH, hat ja nix mit der HV des DAFV (Thema hier) oder der dazu "vorbereitenden", gestrigen Ausschusssitzung zu tun:
*ohohohohohooh..................*

Da hats aber "geknirscht" auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung gestern...

Da war auch von persönlichem Angehen und Geschrei bei diversen Themen die Rede - "Deutschland, einig Anglerland"......


Nacheinander, aus gut informierten Quellen, ohne Gewähr.....

> Antrag Mohnert Ehrenpräsident wurde zurückgezogen bzw. abgelehnt..
Das wird Mohnert (anwesend, zur "Ehrung"?) sicher "freuen"..

> Es gab bis gestern abend noch keinen Kandidaten als Vizepräsident, eben so nicht für die Revisoren.

> Der Antrag, dass das Präsidium die Wahlordnung überarbeiten solle, um den größeren LV mehr Gewicht zu verleihen (1 Stimme pro 2- statt pro 4000 Zahlern), sei wohl wg. "handwerklicher Fehler" (der Präsidentin?) vom Tisch

> Austritt Kündigung beim DOSB wird wohl durchgehen, obwohl die Mitgliedschaft im (Kon)Fusionsvertrag festgeschrieben wurde (naja, Satzung und Verträge und Ordnungen, was der DAFV davon bzw. wie sich daran hält, ist ja eh schon bekannt (Einladung))..

> Die Anträge Rausschmiss Quinger und DSAV sind offen, keine Richtung erkennbar.

Jetzt kommts (was ich zu dem "grandiosen" Einfall schreiben soll, kann ich wegen deutschen Rechtes nicht öffentlich schreiben):
> Das Präsidium will immer noch die Beitragserhöhung 2016, aber erst in der HV Ende 2015 drüber abstimmen lassen, weil sie jetzt wohl keine Mehrheit sehen, um das auf dieser HV durch zu bekommen...

> Die "Umlage" für 2015 soll dann jetzt freiwillig sein (kann wirklich jemand so bescheuert sein, diesem toten Gaul noch Hafer ins Maul zu stopfen vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer aus seinen Vereinen - wirklich??? So blöde kann niemand sein. Und wenn doch, hoffe ich, dass solche Trxxxxx schnellstmöglich öffentlich werden..) - und auf einer freiwilligen Umlage nen Haushalt planen?
HALLO WACH!!!....

> Ebenfalls unklar ist, ob die Finanzkommission und damit die Klatsche fürs Präsidium und den Finanzvize kommen wird.


Anmerkung:
Das "Problem" bei solchen "Prob(l)e(m)"abstimmungen im VA:
Man kann ja nur schnell feststellen, ob eine Mehrheit der LV zustimmen würde, nicht aber, ob da genügend größere dabei sind, um auch die Mehrheit der Stimmen zu kriegen..


PS:
Abends beim Fussballspiel hatte die Präsidentin an der Bar wohl angeblich großen "Zuspruch" aus dem Kreise der Landes- und Spezialverbände:
Sie sass angeblich da alleine....

PPS:
Angesichts dieser "Leistung" des DAFV-Präsidiums und der Zerstrittenheit im Verband, sind mehrere LV am überlegen, zu kündigen, evtl. noch heute auf der Sitzung bekannt zu geben..


PPPS:
Meine persönliche Meinung zur Kompetenz von Präsidium, Dach- und den ihn stützenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden, da es scheinbar doch immer noch mal schlimmer kommen kann MIT diesem DAFV:
Schreddern........................................ ..


----------



## vierkant (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja,  der LSFV SH kündigt im eigenen Forum ja bereits eine geplante Beitragserhöhung für den eigenen Verband um 0,50 Euro an....



#4

 Moinsens ...  Kam so (unter anderem) aus aktuellem Anlass per Newsletter direkt von der Sitzung!  

|bigeyes

Und man könnte glauben Menschen lernen aus Fehlern ... mich erinnert das Ganze mittlerweile an den Begriff Bananenrepublik :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Jetzt dann um 9Uhr30 gehts los mit der HV, dem  öffentlichen Teil.

3 Vorträge über Wasserkraft bis 12 Uhr sind angekündigt (siehe auch Delegiertenmaterial: http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331) ...

Bei den drängenden Problemen des Verbandes rund um die Wasserkraft (sonst haben die ja scheinbar keine...) wird das sicher sehr gut besucht sein von den LV....

Man muss sich ja praktisch kaum auf die "Nebensächlichkeiten" um Finanzen, Austritte, Rücktritte, Ausschlüsse, Organisation, Anträge etc., kümmern und vorbereiten, die dann ab 13 Uhr 30 verhandelt werden sollen...


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Denke auch, dass die Vorträge in bleibender erinnerung behalten werden...

zu der gerűchtekűche: ma abwarten wieviel futter das heute kriegt.

und wer  von hpk allein am tisch oder pm heulend wg. kein ehrenpräsi ein foto bringt, kriegt ne kiste bier von mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

kati48268 schrieb:


> zu der gerűchtekűche: ma abwarten wieviel futter das heute kriegt.


Wie gesagt, das sind geübte Abnicker, die trotz der Nullleistung seit Rechtskraft immer noch den Verband wollen, die werden das schon irgendwie schaukeln - egal wie viele am Ende dann noch drin bleiben...

Deutschland, einig Anglerland - haben sie bis jetzt doch erstklassig hingekriegt ;-))





PS:
*Einen herzlichen Dank nochmal an ALLE Funktionäre und Delegierte der Landes- und Spezialverbände*, die diesen Bundesverband mit diesem (Kon)Fusionsvertrag, dieser Satzung, diesem kompetenten Personal und den einwandfreien Finanzen, den klaren und anglerfreundlichen Zielsetzungen, der kompetenten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und, und, und..,
 den sie bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern beschert haben, und nicht dagegen gestimmt..

Das ist sicher ein sanftes Ruhekissen für diese Menschen:
Zu wissen, was sie da für die organisierte Angelfischerei, ihre Vereine und die das alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer  geleistet haben..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Von den Sachsen sind einige bekannte Persönlichkeiten wieder dabei. Die haben schon bei der Fusion tlw die Beschlüsse der eigenen HV nicht beachtet....


----------



## gründler (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Wir sind Weltweit zur Lachnummer geworden...und das schlimme,das lässt sich nicht so einfach reparieren.Vor 30 Jahren hat man ihnen noch geglaubt und ist dem Drosse und co. zu füssen gefallen...... aber mittlerweile gibt es Internet......  

Kennt ihr noch mein beispiel damals vor paar jahren mit der Leber und Krähen/Rabenartige Lockjagd...was ich prophezeit habe.

Am anfang picken alle gemütlich zusammen am luderplatz an der großen fetten Leber,je kleiner die Leber wird desto mehr werden die Kollegen vertrieben und jede einzelne Krähe gönnt keiner anderen Krähe mehr was.


Bis zum Schluss nur noch 1-2 Rabenartige über sind und die Leber alle....... 


|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Noch keine meldungen űber tote, tätliche angriffe?
Nicht mal ein suizidversuch eines älteren ex-präsis und zukünftigen nicht ehre....


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Langsam habe ich das Gefühl das es zugeht wie in der Volkskammer der DDR,Vorsitzende ist Margot und Erich sitzt im Hintergrund...


----------



## dieteraalland (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

was sagt der flurfunk ;+

 die matadore rüsten doch jetzt schon zum langsamen walzer |laola:
 bin mal gespannt ob fr. dr. noch tanzpartner findet #c


----------



## Blauzahn (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Erstens kommt es anders, 
zweitens als man denkt!  |bigeyes#h


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Erstens kommt es anders,
> zweitens als man denkt!  |bigeyes#h




Wie? Frau Dr. zurück getreten?


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> was sagt der flurfunk ;+


Vermutlich traut sich niemand auch nur kurz seine Familie anzurufen, weil alle dann schreien, _"da ist der, der AB-Whistleblower, steinigt ihn"_


----------



## Blauzahn (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie? Frau Dr. zurück getreten?



Nö...
wart mal.

Thomas wird das schon entsprechend aufbereiten und informieren #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!​*Ohne Gewähr, Informationen auf Grund von Kontakten zu informierten Kreisen und Teilnehmern, nach deren Wahrnehmung.

*In ihrer unermesslichen Weisheit haben die Delegierten und Funktionäre das weiter vegetieren des DAFV für viel Kohle ohne richtige Leistung mehrheitlich beschlossen..*

Weiter wie bisher also nach anderthalb Jahren Rechtskraft keine Leistung im Sine der Angler und des Angelns für viel Geld..

Morgens bei den Begrüßungen gab es mehrere Grußworte..

Holger Ortel meinte, der DAFV solle sich mehr als Mitglied in die Arbeit beim DFV einbringen.

Da der DAFV bisher die Beitragserhöhung beim DFV blockiert habe, werde nun eine Sonderumlage fällig, die den DAFV ca. 7.000 Euro kosten würde - die könnten auch in 2 Raten bezahlt werden...

Und er hoffe, dass sich der DAFV auch in Europa, beim neuen Beirat, mal einbringen würde.....

Gerd Konrad, Ministerialdirektor des BMEL, sagte bei seiner Begrüssung, wenn das nächste Mal auch mal rechtzeitig der Termin vom DAFV beim Ministerium vorliege, wäre auch der Minister gerne gekommen 
(Anmerkung von mir: Nicht mal das kriegen die hin???? 3 Geschäftsführer, 6 Angestellte, 13 Präsidiumsmitglieder?).

Nachmittags gings dann los. 

Obwohl wegen der mangelhaften Einladung eigentlich eh kein Beschluss gültig ist, wurde mehrheitlich die Beschlussfähigkeit festgestellt, es hat sich NICHT EINER DER LANDESVERBÄNDE deswegen beschwert..
(Anmerkung von mir: Da capo, ihr Abnicker)

Der Finanzbericht 2013 wurde genauso mehrheitlich genehmigt wie die Entlastung des Präsidiums und der Haushaltsplan für 2015.
(Anmerkung von mir: Immer noch nix gelernt...).

4 oder 5 Juristen haben nun in einer Pause zusammen mit dem Präsi von NDS wohl ausgemacht, dass Niedersachsen doch die ausstehenden Beiträge zahlen wird. Allerdings unter Vorbehalt mit genau definierten Bedingungen und Niedersachsen muss das Thema dann mit dem Finanzamt Hannover klären. Ist eine der Bedingungen dann nicht erfüllt, muss der DAFV die Kohle zurückzahlen 
(Anmerkung von mir: Greif mal einer nackten Frau in die Tasche..........)

Niedersachsen musste auch das Delegiertenmaterial unter Androhung rechtlicher Schritte von seiner Seite nehmen. Zukünftig werde es nur noch eine abgespeckte Form und Tischvorlagen geben 
(Anmerkung von mir: Gehts noch peinlicher? Noch weniger Infos, noch mehr mauscheln, noch weniger Information seitens des DAFV - und die LV lassen sich das alles gefallen)

Ein neuer Vizepräsident fand sich nicht!
Ein Revisor wurde neu gewählt.
Carl Dettmar wurde als Referent für Meeresangeln gewählt.

Die Anhebung des Mitgliedsbeitrages soll ja erst in der nächsten HV beschlossen werden, aber sicher ab 2016 kommen, daher wurde jetzt nicht darüber abgestimmt..

Dass man freiwillig eine Umlage 2015 bezahlen darf, das wurde abgestimmt und mehrheitlich angenommen.

Die Mitgliedschaft beim DOSB wurde gekündigt, obwohl die Mitgliedschaft im Fusionsvertrag festgeschrieben wurde. Man könne aber die Kündigung noch zurücknehmen, falls die 30.000 Zuwendung vom DOSB noch kommen würden 
(Anmerkung von mir: Träumer....)

Sowohl die nichtssagenden angelpolitischen Leitlinien wie auch die jetzt von "Handreichung" in "Empfehlung" umbenannten, internen Richtlinien zum Gemeinschaftsangeln (die ja keinerlei Außenwirkung haben, vor allem keine finanzrechtlichen in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit) wurden mehrheitlich abgenickt..

Ebenfalls haben die mehrheitlich zugestimmt, dass künftig die Landesverbände ihre Reisekosten zur HV komplett alleine tragen und der DAFV nichts mehr zahlt.
 (Anmerkung von mir: Nicht nur, dass die also den Verband weiter finanzieren, eine freiwillige Umlage wie Beitragserhöhung zustimmen, nun also wird auch noch das Geld der organisierte nAngelfischer weiter verschwendet, indem die LV den DAFV diese Kosten auch noch abnehmen.)

Die Finanzkommission, die Klatsche für Präsidium und Finanzvize, wurde auch beschlossen. Gleich 4 der beantragenden LV sollen sich aber beeilt haben zu versichern, dass das eben kein Misstrauen wäre - man benannte das dann wohl auch gleich in beratende Verwaltungsgruppe oder so ähnlich um..

Quinger wurde nicht abgewählt.

Ob der DSAV nun Mitglied im DAFV wäre oder nicht, ist noch nicht geklärt. 
Das müsse im Verbandsausschuss abgestimmt werden, wenns da schiefgeht, auf der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung.

Die Mitgliedschaft bei der CIPS würde ordentlich gekündigt werden, so dass DSAV und DMV den Antrag da auf Übernahme stellen könnten (auch wenn die nun noch nicht mal wissen, ob und wann der DSAV nun wirklich dabei ist, siehe oben).

Da der DAFV die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft aufgibt und somit nicht mehr an internationalen Angeln teilnehmen kann, entfiel auch der Antrag der LAV-Union Nord auf Überprüfung bei den Finanzbehörden 
(Anmerkung von mir: Dass damit natürlich NICHT die ganzen Veranstaltungen unter DAFV-Regie in 2013 und 2014 aus dem Schneider sind, sollte jedem klar sein.)

Da nun weiter die Beitragserhöhung 2016 kommen soll, wird nun wohl der Rheinische laut seinem Beschluss genauso kündigen müssen wie Weser-Ems, weil weiter Veranstaltungen gegen das BMF-Schreiben stattfinden sollen. 

Wir werden sehen..

*Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal unter Hinweis auf die Leistungen des Bundesverbandes und das jetzige, mehrheitliche abnicken der Landesverbände:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Einen herzlichen Dank nochmal an ALLE Funktionäre und Delegierte der Landes- und Spezialverbände*, die diesen Bundesverband mit diesem (Kon)Fusionsvertrag, dieser Satzung, diesem kompetenten Personal und den einwandfreien Finanzen, den klaren und anglerfreundlichen Zielsetzungen, der kompetenten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und, und, und..,
> den sie bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern beschert haben, und nicht dagegen gestimmt..
> 
> Das ist sicher ein sanftes Ruhekissen für diese Menschen:
> Zu wissen, was sie da für die organisierte Angelfischerei, ihre Vereine und die das alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer  geleistet haben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*

Sitzung gelaufen, daher geht die Diskussion im neuen Thread weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294737


----------

